# MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark



## quadsoft (24. November 2011)

*MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hallo!

Ich möchte euch gerne meinen ersten eigens programmierten CPU-Benchmark "MandelBench" vorstellen. Er berechnet auf der CPU das Mandelbrot-Fraktal ("Apfelmännchen") in einer Auflösung von 10008*10008 Pixeln (das sind 100 Megapixel). Daher sind es vor allem Gleitkommaberechnungen, die in den Benchmark einfließen. Für den Benchmark wird einfach die Zeit in Sekunden gemessen, die benötigt wird, um das Fraktal zu berechnen. Natürlich kann man sich es dann am Ende ansehen! Es befindet sich als PNG-Datei in dem Ordner, wo die EXE ist.

Hier der Link:

http://quadsoft.org/download/MandelBenchSetup.exe

(Das Programm ist nur ein Unpacker, kein Setup, WICHTIG: 64-BIT)

Ich würde mich sehr über euer Feedback zu dem Programm freuen! Und natürlich über ein Paar Ergebnisse! Am besten man macht mehere Durchläufe; es dauert bis die CPU von Leerlauf in die Turbomodi wechselt. (Mein Phenom II X6 1090T schafft den Banchmark in ca. 49,8 Sekunden)

Viele Grüße

Adrian J.

Ebenfalls würde ich mich auch über ein Paar Likes auf meiner Facebook-Seite freuen:

Facebook - Quadsoft Software Development

Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier eine Liste der bisherigen Werte (Stand vom 28.02.2016 um 23:13 Uhr; Dank an General Quicksilver):



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> | Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
> | 1 | Drachenlord_1510 | Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,37 GHz | 9.859 s |
> | 2 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
> | 2 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
> ...


----------



## sentinel1 (24. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Performing benchmark... Please wait.
100 %
Benchmark complete!

Result: 53.321 s

Creating image of fractal...
100 %
Created!

Da nur 1,6 GB RAM genutzt werden ist x64 irgendwie fragwürdig, aber endlich mal ein anderer Bench ?


----------



## quadsoft (24. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

x64 hat ja nicht nur mit dem allokierbaren Speicher zu tun. Hier ist es nunmal die Performance. Der Benchmark ist in x86 um einiges langsamer...


----------



## Crenshaw (24. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein 1090 be braucht 43.7 Sekunden 

Läuft @3600 mhz


----------



## sentinel1 (24. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Soweit ich weiß, haben unsere Brot und Butter Prozzis lediglich eine 64 - Bit - erweiterung (naja und das ein oder andere x64 - Schmankerln) für größere Speicherbereiche -
> 4 GB (und selbst das ist nochmals künstlich begrenzt und nicht wirklich 64 Bit), echte 64 Bit - Prozzis (z.B.: Itanium) können sich die meisten nicht leisten (und machen derzeit wohl auch keinen Sinn)

Ich lasse mich natürlich eines Besseren belehren (hab mich damit länger nicht mehr beschäftigt)


----------



## Chicago (24. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, haben unsere Brot und Butter Prozzis lediglich eine 64 - Bit - erweiterung (naja und das ein oder andere x64 - Schmankerln) für größere Speicherbereiche -
> > 4 GB (und selbst das ist nochmals künstlich begrenzt und nicht wirklich 64 Bit), echte 64 Bit - Prozzis (z.B.: Itanium) können sich die meisten nicht leisten (und machen derzeit wohl auch keinen Sinn)
> 
> Ich lasse mich natürlich eines Besseren belehren (hab mich damit länger nicht mehr beschäftigt)



Kann man schön mit Cinebench R11.5 vergleichen, mal mit 32bit.exe durchlaufen lassen und danch die 64Bit.exe durchlaufen lassen!

@ Mandelbench

Mein Q6600 kommt auf 120.204s @ 3,4GHz.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

- fehlt eigentlich nur noch die 128Bitch.exe 

- ne, mal im Ernst, hier ist möglicherweise eine andere Optimierung am Performen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Schön, in einem AMD optimierten Bench gut da zu stehn...


----------



## quadsoft (25. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ne, es liegt wirklich am x86-64-Befehlssatz. Vor allem die doppelte Registeranzahl dürfte wohl hier den Ausschlag geben.


----------



## computertod (25. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

hm, etwas langsamer als eure^^
ist ein Q6600 B3 @ 3,2Ghz


----------



## Abufaso (25. November 2011)

Bei mir sinds 36s. 

Intel i5 2500k @ 4100


----------



## quadsoft (26. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Gut, und der Benchmark ist auch nicht AMD optimiert oder so. Soll ich noch eine GUI dafür schreiben?


----------



## LeCPU (26. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hi, mein Phenom II x4 955 @stock braucht ca 80 Sekunden 
Schöne Sache.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



quadsoft schrieb:


> Gut, und der Benchmark ist auch nicht AMD optimiert oder so. Soll ich noch eine GUI dafür schreiben?


 

Sry, aber wenn ein X6 schneller als ein Nehalem ist(bei fast gleichen Takt)... und wenn ein i5 schneller als ein i7 ist, stimmt irgendwas nicht bei deinen Benchmark...


----------



## quadsoft (26. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Liegt hier wohl am HT. Der i5 hats einfacher, weils nur 4 Threads sind. Der i7 bekommt gleich 8. Dasselbe gilt für den i7 920 und den Phenomm II X6. Letztere hat 2 Threads weniger.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein 2600K@4GHz schaffts in 45s, aber mit nem Riesenhaufen an Hintergrundprogrammen die noch so Laufen


----------



## sentinel1 (26. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



quadsoft schrieb:


> Ne, es liegt wirklich am x86-64-Befehlssatz. Vor allem die doppelte Registeranzahl dürfte wohl hier den Ausschlag geben.


 
Meinst Du die avx - Erweiterung, die hat mein I-920 leider nicht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So, ein AMD Athlon 2650e @ 1,6 GHz (1Thread) schaffts in 848.879s (2. Durchlauf; Windows 7);
mein Core i7 965 @ 3,35 GHz (8 Threads) schafts in 63.414s (4. Durchlauf; Windows Vista). Deide Systeme waren im Idle auf dem Desktop.
Der 1. Durchlauf auf beiden Systemen war jeweils etwas langsamer... 
Eventuell könnte der Benchmark ja so umgebaut werden, das wahlweise gleich 2 Durchläufe hintereinander durchgeführt werden. Was auch schön wäre, wenn die Anzahl mder Threads festgelegt werden kann, weil ich habe ab und an sind 2 Threads je CPU - Kern noch ein klein wenig schneller beim Berechnen als nur 1 Thread vom jeweiligen Programm, wobei das aber eher für große (zeitintensive) Berechnungen zutrifft (also bei einem größeren Mandelbrot (bis 32767*32767 Pixel sollte das keine Probleme geben, da dann das resultierende Bild bei 8Bit je Farbe noch mit den gängigen Programmen geöffnet werden kann, da es unter der 4GB Grenze bleibt. Ab 32768*32768 Pixel liegt das Bild dann drüber und das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm muss auch eine 64-Bit Version sein, dann klappts auch wieder)).


----------



## PsychoQeeny (27. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Mein 2600K@4GHz schaffts in 45s, aber mit nem Riesenhaufen an Hintergrundprogrammen die noch so Laufen



Wie ich dich kenne hast du sogar deine Kaffeemaschiene(mit oc) an den PC angeschlossen... da ist das kein Wunder


----------



## NCphalon (28. November 2011)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi120789 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein AMD Athlon X4 640 @ 3,0GHz braucht dafür 79,733 s http://www.abload.de/img/mandelbenchmarkk2j5m.png


----------



## LordCama (3. Februar 2012)

Die zeit von einem buli wären interessant


----------



## RaVeNV1 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Nichts weltbewegendes....
Aber immerhin 59 Sek 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/120204/zdq5v4ym.jpg

Bin zufrieden


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

auch mal schnell getestet...
Phenom x6 1090T@4200MHz --> 39s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Drücken sie eine beliebige Taste . . .


----------



## Daniel9494 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Result: 34.211 s "mit Hintergrundprogrammen"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brain00 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Phenom II X6 1090T @stock: 52,12s


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i5-2500K @5,1GHZ: 32,136s


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So ich habe mal eine kleine Übersicht über das aktuelle Ranking (14.5.2012 20:14 Uhr) erstellt. Diese ist zwar nicht besonders toll, aber ich hoffe, es hilft der Übersicht etwas. Ich habe die verfügbaren Informationen soweit ich sie finden konnte eingetragen, bzw. versucht herauszufinden. Wenn keine CPU angegeben wurde, habe ich die aus der jeweiligen Signatur bzw. Systemprofil entnommen. Bei keiner Taktangabe habe ich die in der Signatur verwendet oder Stock angenommen (inklusive eventueller Turbomodi für alle Kerne). Bei Zeitangaben ohne Nachkommastellen habe ich diese mit .000 eingetragen. Sollten Fehler drin stehen, bitte ich diese mir mitzuteilen. 

1.) TobiL Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,51 Ghz 22.620 s
2.) MoDeM Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,70 GHz 23.619 s 
3.) PitBull Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,50 Ghz 24.975 s 
4.) Takei Naodar Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,00 GHz 25.662 s
5.) GBoos Dual Intel Xeon X5482 @ 3,40 Ghz 28.137 s
6.) Sonntagsfahrer AMD FX-8120 @ 4,95 GHz @ 8 Threads 29.016 s
7.) Softy Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5,30 GHz 30.342 s
8.) Fr3@k Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,70 GHz 31.777 s 
9.) drunkendj Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,90 Ghz 32.698 s
10.) R4z0r-WhatElse?! AMD FX-8150 @ 4,83 GHz 32.870 s
11.) ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,60 GHz 33.665 s
12.) Wa1lock Intel Core i7 980X @ 4,30 / 4,40 GHz 33.930 s
13.) Daniel9494 Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,90 GHZ 34.211 s
14.) Teutonnen Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,30 GHz 34.913 s
15.) ich558 Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,60 GHz 35.958 s
16.) Abufaso Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,10 GHz 36.000 s
17.) PsychoQeeny Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,01 GHz 37.222 s
18.) 45thFuchs AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4,20 GHz 38.017 s
19.) =LordHelmchen= AMD Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4,20 GHz 39.000 s
20.) Gothic1806 Intel Core i7 2600k @ 3,50 GHz 42.822 s
21.) der_yappi Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,43 GHz 43.540 s
22.) Crenshaw AMD Phenom II x6 1090 be @ 3,60 GHz 43.700 s
23.) DrDave Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 @ 3,40 GHz  43.758 s 
24.) OverclockingNewbie Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,60 GHz 44.710 s
25.) Masterchief79 Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,00 GHz 45.000 s
26.) Pyrodactil Intel Core2 QX9650 @ 4,00 GHz 45.360s
27.) NCphalon AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,50 GHz 45.552 s
28.) PCGHGS AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,47 GHz 47.534 s 
29.) facehugger Intel Core2 Q9550 @ 3,60 GHz 49.795s
30.) quadsoft AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,20 GHz 49.826 s
31.) EnergyCross Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3,40 GHz 50.045 s
32.) brain00 AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,20 GHz 52.120 s
33.) sentinel1 Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,00 GHz 53.321 s
33.) Sonntagsfahrer AMD FX-8120 @ 4,95 Ghz @ 4 Threads 53.321 s
34.) Incredible Alk Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,00 GHz 53.912 s
35.) RedBrain AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,80 GHz 57.049 s
36.) Artas Intel Core2 Q9400 @ 3,20 GHz 58.578 s 
37.) RaVeNV1 AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,80 GHz 58.875 s
38.) General Quicksilver Intel Core i7 965 XE @ 3,35 GHz 63.414 s
39.) iNsTaBiL AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3,70 GHz 67.189 s
40.) RedBrain AMD Phenom II x6 1055T @ 3,50 GHz @ X4 67.767 s
41.) ph1driver AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,42 GHz 68.702 s
42.) Stormtrooper 955 AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,20 Ghz 73.914 s
43.) Lars-G90 Intel Core2 Q8200 @ 2,33GHz 79.034 s
44.) Tobi120789 AMD Athlon X4 640 @ 3,00 GHz 79.733 s
45.) LeCPU AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3,20 GHz 80.000 s
46.) fisch@namenssuche Intel Core i5 2430M @ 2,40 GHz 107.204 s
47.) drunkendj Intel Core2 E8600 @ 3,33 GHz 107.700 s 
48.) Chicago Intel Core2 Q6600 @ 3,40 GHz 120.204 s
49.) computertod Intel Core2 Q6600 B3 @ 3,20 GHz 131.945 s
50.) Alterac Intel Core2duo E5800 @ 3,20 Ghz 135.300 s
51.) der_yappi Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 @ 2,00 GHz 443.778 s
52.) General Quicksilver AMD Athlon 2650e @ 1,60 GHz 848.879 s

Ich versuche die Liste einigermaßen aktuell zu halten, aber falls es doch mal etwas länger dauert, aber ich bitte um Nachsicht. 

Ich bitte darum in Zukunft die Ergebnisse mit verwendeter CPU + Takt anzugeben.


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (11. Februar 2012)

Mein cpu brauch 34.581 sek


----------



## quadsoft (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> So ich habe mal eine kleine Übersicht über das aktuelle Ranking (11.2.2012 20:48 Uhr) erstellt.


Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Eigentlich wäre das ja meine Aufgabe... 


General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum in Zukunft die Ergebnisse mit verwendeter CPU + Takt anzugeben.





ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN schrieb:


> Mein cpu brauch 34.581 sek


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Stormtrooper 955 AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2 Ghz 73,914s





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



quadsoft schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Eigentlich wäre das ja meine Aufgabe...



Bitte, habe ich gerne gemacht. 

Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich den letzten Satz erst nach dem Post eingesetzt gehabt, weil ich irgendwie keine Lust habe immer erst die Suchfunktion zu bemühen um irgendwo einen Hinweis auf die CPU zu finden (und den Takt). 

Update: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-3.html#post3943687


Ich versuche die Liste erstmal einigermaßen aktuell zu halten, aber falls es doch mal etwas länger dauert, bitte ich um Nachsicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

33.93s 
980X @ 4.3GHz (oder 4.4)


----------



## Alterac (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Intel core2duo 5800 @3,2 Ghz

135,3s


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

44.71 sek! Wir könnten ja mal eine forumsinterne Liste ertsellen.


----------



## RedBrain (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




RedBrain AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @2,8 Ghz (m Turbo!) -> 57,58s

EDIT: Später nach vielen Tests bin ich auf 57,049 Sekunden angekommen.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

** Update **




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i5-2500K @5,3GHz 

30,342s


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

mich würde mal interessieren wie ein bulli hier abschließt...


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren wie ein bulli hier abschließt...



Du kannst ja mal Sonntagsfahrer hier im Forum fragen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47143-sonntagsfahrer.html


----------



## RedBrain (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein Feedback an der Threadersteller:

Die Benutzeroberfläche und eine Loop-Funktion (mind. 3 bis 10 durchläufe vom Benutzer einstellbar).


----------



## Gothic1806 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Gothic1806 / Sandy Bridge I7 2600k @ 3,5 Standart / 42.822 s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werte ungeschönt mit all dem Müll was man mit sich rumzieht 


Mfg Markus


----------



## OverclockingNewbie (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

In 2050: 0.3141592654 sek


----------



## quadsoft (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Wie bitte? Was meinst du?


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

*trommelwirbel* Gleich kommen Ergebnisse mit dem Bulldozer   Sonntagsfahrer war so nett, und lässt gerade den Benchmark durchlaufen


----------



## iNsTaBiL (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

vor dem bulli kommt noch mein guter alter phenom ii x4 955 @3,7 ghz (nb: 2,4GHz)

67,189s

lg

ps: wie wärs vllt. mit ner liste im ersten post...wenn n paar werte zusammenkommen wär das vllt. ganz nett


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Da war ich wohl schneller als Sonntagsfahrer:

FX-8150 @ 3,9 Ghz (Stock nur Turbo) 

39,25s denke da geht noch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG R4z0r


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So 
hat leider bissel länger gedauert softy 
aber dafür gibt es jetzt Ergebnisse. 
Sehr schön zu sehen, dass Verhältnis von 8 Threats zu 4 Threats auf 4 Module.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@Sonntagsfahrer, ich glaube ich sollte meinen Bulli unbedingt Oc´en


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Das hilft


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Na toll  Das hab ich jetzt davon, mein schöner erster Platz ist weg  

Im Ernst, ich hab schon vermutet, dass der Bulldozer da relativ stark abschneidet  Danke, Sonntagsfahrer 

@Bulldozer-Fraktion
Ich hätte da noch einen Benchmark, in dem der Bulli gut abräumen könnte : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-wie-viel-rohrechenleistung-hat-eure-cpu.html

Also, auf gehts, scheißt auf die Stromrechnung


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl 
Dieses mal aber weniger Einstellungen Ganz oder gar nicht


----------



## Conqi (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Können die Q8000er irgendwas super tolles, was die Q6000er nicht können? Ich hab mit meinem Q8200@2,33GHz fast 50% bessere Ergebnisse als ein Q6600@3,4GHz (83 zu 120 Sekunden) und das mit Skype und Antiviren-System und all dem zeug im Hintergrund. Ein zweiter und dritter Run kam auf 84 bzw. 87 Sekunden, um einen Fehler kann es sich also nicht handeln eigentlich. Mein Q8200 ist magisch

EDIT: Mit geschlossenem LoL-Client und Skype und so einem Kram komm ich sogar unter einen übertakteten X4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drunkendj (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

drunkendj i5 2500k @ 4,4    36,7s


----------



## Abufaso (13. Februar 2012)

drunkendj schrieb:
			
		

> drunkendj i5 2500k @ 4,4    36,7s



Ich hab mit 4,1 GHz 36,0s


----------



## LeCPU (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Softy schrieb:


> ** Update **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da will es aber jemand wissen


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



LeCPU schrieb:


> Da will es aber jemand wissen



Jup, ich wollte wissen, wieviel mein i5 unter Luft mitmacht


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



iNsTaBiL schrieb:


> vor dem bulli kommt noch mein guter alter phenom ii x4 955 @3,7 ghz (nb: 2,4GHz)
> 
> 67,189s
> 
> ...



Guck mal da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-3.html#post3943687 zwar nicht im 1. Post, aber besser als nix. 

@ Sonntagsfahrer hast du auch noch mehr Durchläufe probiert? Bei meinem i7 war der 4. Durchlauf auch nochmal ein klein wenig besser als die vorangegangenen, vielleicht kommst du ja noch unter 29.000s, ist ja echt nicht viel  . Leider kann ich die Skalierung über viele Durchläufe gerade nicht sinnvoll testen, da ich am PC mit dem AMD Athlon 2650e sitze, bei >800s Durchlaufzeit wäre das etwas langwierig...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Habe nicht noch mehr getestet, wollte euch ja nicht warten lassen 
Aber heute Abend gibt es erstmal ein Windows update, dann wird noch einmal getestet.
Wobei das Update für LinX ist. Da ist der Bulli momentan (also zu mindest meiner)
viel zu schwach. Allerdings was will man bei 2,6GHz auch erwarten. Ist ja kein Hubraummonstern sondern
eher auf Drehzahl ausgelegt.


----------



## drunkendj (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

107,7 s mit einem E8600 @ 3,33


----------



## quadsoft (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So, ich habe die Liste von General Quicksilver in den ersten Post eingetragen.

Ich hätte ehrlich nie erwartet, das mein Benchmark so gut ankommt.^^


----------



## NCphalon (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

45,552s mit Phenom II X6 1055T@3,5GHz


----------



## Conqi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



drunkendj schrieb:


> 107,7 s mit einem E8600 @ 3,33


 
Wäre damit bewiesen, dass die Q6600er irgendein Problem mit dem Benchmark haben?


----------



## drunkendj (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Zwischen der Q6000 und der E bzw Q 8000 Serie dürften aber schon Bauartbedingt Welten liegen was die Leistung angeht.


----------



## Conqi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ein Q8200 ist an sich 0% schneller oder langsamer als ein Q6600 (der sogar mehr L2-Cache hat), innerhalb der Core2-Generation gab es keine so großen Sprünge, da ist definitiv was an dem Programm komisch.


----------



## DrDave (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ich werf mal meinen guten Xeon E3 1230 mit in den Ring...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Benchmarks kommen immer gut an


----------



## der_yappi (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ich werf mal meinen guten Xeon E3 1230 mit in den Ring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schließe ich mich auch mit meinem

*Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,3GHz* (inkl Turbo) an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45,287sec

War die beste der sieben gemessenen Zeiten
 Ø Zeit war 46,002sec

UPDATE:
Jetzt den Bus Speed auf 104MHz gesetzt

43,727sec



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Schließe ich mich auch mit meinem
> 
> *Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,3GHz* (inkl Turbo) an
> 
> ...


 
Konnte ich leider nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und hab "nachgebessert"
Bestzeit Durchlauf 4 mit 43,758sec siehe Post #66


----------



## der_yappi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



DrDave schrieb:


> Konnte ich leider nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und hab "nachgebessert"
> Bestzeit Durchlauf 4 mit 43,758sec siehe Post #66



Ebenfalls nach gebessert 
 Beste Zeit (leider KEIN Screenshot) war 43,54sec
Beste Zeit MIT Screenshot 43,727sec
5 Durchläufe
Ø Zeit war 44,361sec


----------



## ph1driver (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

*Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,4 GHz*

68,702 sec.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hab grad mal nen 2ten Durchlauf gemacht, diesmal noch mit Core Temp zusätlich im Hintergrund:
38.704s ticken schneller als 1ter Durchlauf trotz 1 Prozesses mehr  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (Bitte mein Ergebniss aktualiesieren und das *R* von R4z0r nicht vergessen)


----------



## DrDave (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ebenfalls nach gebessert
> Beste Zeit (leider KEIN Screenshot) war 43,54sec
> Beste Zeit MIT Screenshot 43,727sec
> 5 Durchläufe
> Ø Zeit war 44,361sec


 
Ich geb mal klein bei


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nen 2ten Durchlauf gemacht, diesmal noch mit Core Temp zusätlich im Hintergrund:
> 38.704s ticken schneller als 1ter Durchlauf trotz 1 Prozesses mehr
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab dein neues Ergebniss eingetragen und Sorry wegen dem "R", das hatte ich leider vergessen .

Der Benchmark scheint sowieso tendenziell in späteren Durchläufen etwas besser abzuschneiden. Z.B.: war bei mir der 2. schneller als der 1., der 3 hingegen langsamer als der 2., aber immer noch schneller als der 1. und der 4. hat dann den 2. nochmal geringfügig unterboten. Vielleicht liegt das z.B auch daran welche Teile des Programms auf was für Kernen laufen, also ob z.B. ein bestimmter Teil durch das OS auf einen virtuellen Kern oder einen realen geschoben werden oder auch ob bestimmte Programmteile vielleicht auf einem Modul oder auf 2 getrennten Modulen ausgeführt werden... 

Aktuelle Liste: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-3.html#post3943687


----------



## quadsoft (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Die Liste von General Quicksilver ist nun auch im ersten Post aktualisiert!
Schaut sich egtl überhaupt einer das Ergebnis des Benchmarks an (das Bild)?


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i5 2500k @ 4,5 Ghz 36,723s


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Klar, wie oft sieht man schon ein 20MB großes Bild


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Neuer Wert i5 2500k @4,6 Ghz 35,958s


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

43 Sek @3,7 Ghz. Der Linx test hat mir mehr gefallen da er sich als stabilitätstest eignet 
kurz 4,2Booten ,ergebnis folgt noch.

Edit:Ergebnis.38,017S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drunkendj (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

da muss ich nochmal nach legen: i5 2500k @4,9 Ghz 32,698



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



quadsoft schrieb:


> Schaut sich egtl überhaupt einer das Ergebnis des Benchmarks an (das Bild)?



Klar, ist der Mandelbrotfraktal, ich mag den.   Doch leider kann man den nicht in einem einfachen Bild einfangen wegen  den fraktalen Strukturen, egal wie tief man auch reinzoomt, es gibt immer  wieder was zu sehen  das fasziniert mich irgendwie...
Dein Bild ist mit seinen rund 100,2 Megapixeln schon ein recht  ordentliches Kaliber. Irgendwann hatte ich mal mit Fractint  (habe ich leider nur in der DOSBOX zum Laufen gekriegt) ein noch bischen größeres  Bild gerendert, mal sehen, ob ich das noch finde... 
Auf Youtube gibts auch viele Zoomvideos, sind mal 2: Fractal Zoom (Last Lights On) Mandelbrot (HD) e228 (2^760) - YouTube Mandelbrot Zoom 999 (no sound) - YouTube .



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Edit:Ergebnis.38,02S


 
Ergebnis bitte mit allen angezeigten Stellen eintragen. 

Habe das Bild gefunden.  Leider ging es nicht direkt anzuhängen zu groß. Einfach der Reihe nach dekomprimieren, dann solten 2 Dateiteile übrig bleiben, die sollte dann 7z auch in der Lage sein zu dekomprimieren. Eventuell ist zum betrachten auch ein 64-Bit Programm erforderlich (z.B.: Gimp in der 64 Bit version).


----------



## der_yappi (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So, auch mal meinen fast 4 Jahre alten Laptop getestet.
Allerdings nur einen Durchlauf gemacht.

Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 (Merom-Kern) @ 2GHz -> 443,778 sec 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quadsoft (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@ General Quicksilver:

Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht öffnen. Aber der zweite Link auf Youtube ist geil! So eine Vergrößerung ist nicht mal im Universum möglich!!


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



quadsoft schrieb:


> @ General Quicksilver:
> 
> Leider kann ich die Bilder nicht öffnen. Aber der zweite Link auf Youtube ist geil! So eine Vergrößerung ist nicht mal im Universum möglich!!



Es ist nur 1 Bild, nur als 1 Datei hats das Forum nicht akzeptiert, war zu groß (obwohl bei .7z keine Größenbeschränkung angegeben war) . Naja, du musst beide Dateien dekomprimieren, dann sollte fract004.zip.001 und fract004.zip.001 übrig bleiben. fract004.zip.001 öffnest du dann mit 7z und lässt es dekomprimieren, dann sollte ein GIF-Bild dabei herauskommen. Mit einer 64-Bit Version von Gimp sollte es zu öffnen gehen. Zu sehen ist dann der Mandelbrotfraktal (leider aber nur mit einer 256 Farben Palette).
Ja, die Zoomvideos sind irgendwie immer wieder interessant.   Man kann halt theoretisch unendlich weit in den Fraktal reinzoomen, praktisch wird das durch die Rechenzeit und Rechenleistung begrenzt... 
Solange keine Deep - Zoom Fahigkeiten erforderlich sind, kann man das Mandelbrot auch sehr schön mit z.B.: Xaos erforschen. Es gibt ja zahlreiche Fraktal - Zoomer. Nur wenns dann um Deep - Zoom geht wird die Auswahl dann leider kleiner. Durch die spezial Arithmetik dauert die Bildberechnung dann ab einem gewissen Punkt auch recht lange...


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

hier ein neuer versuch vom test. diesmal ohne hintergrundprogramme und auch mit bild  

gruß trigger





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (22. Februar 2012)

Hm kann man das bild sehen falls net werde ich es morgen nochmal posten.


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN schrieb:


> Hm kann man das bild sehen falls net werde ich es morgen nochmal posten.



Passt, kann man sehen


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (22. Februar 2012)

Frag nur wel ich es nert sehen kann.ist einfach hnur grau


----------



## TobiL (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

22.62 Sekunden mit I7-3930k @ 4.5 Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So mal oc´ed Gebencht: 

35.287s bei 4,2Ghz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmals Danke an Sonntagsfahrer für die OC Hilfe 
Bitte Ergebnisse im Startpost aktualisieren 
MfG


----------



## Artas (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

58,578s mit Q9400 @ 3,2ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Fr3@k -  Intel i7 2600K @ 4,5 GHz @ 8 Threads - 33.633 s

Ist mein 24/7 Setting ohne irgendwelche Optimierungen (Firefox und Hintergrundanwendungen laufen). 


Mal schauen ob ich nochmal mehr probiere 


Edit: 

kurz ne halbe Sek wegoptimiert 


Fr3@k -  Intel i7 2600K @ 4,5 GHz @ 8 Threads - 33.041 s


Edit2:

Mich hat ein wenig Ehrgeiz gepackt und hab mal bissel höher getaket ohne Spannungserhöhung (1,28V). 
Möchte ja schließlich meine CPU noch ne Weile behalten und möchte sie daher nicht quälen  


Also vorläufig letztes Ergebnis:

Fr3@k -  Intel i7 2600K @ 4,7 GHz @ 8 Threads - 31.777 s


----------



## facehugger (13. März 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gar nicht sooo schlecht für den ollen Quaddi...

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Dann mach ich hier auch mal mit... Ergebnis:

53,912 s

Core i7 920 @ 4 GHz + SMT


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. März 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

45,360s


----------



## GBoos (24. März 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Dual X5482 auf Intel D5400XS mit 3.4Ghz .... 28.137s


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (3. April 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ich auch mal wieder:

FX-8150 @4,8Ghz : 32,87s 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

47,534s


----------



## RedBrain (26. April 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ich habe zum *Testen* meinem CPU von X6 auf X4 umgeschaltet. Bei CPUID Hardwaremonitor wird dieses CPU als AMD Phenom II X4 907 falsch erkannt. Habe es dann auf 3500Mhz übertaktet bei Standardsspannung. >2h Primestable.
Turbo Core ist für immer deaktiviert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Takei Naodar | I7-3930k@ 4 Ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Liste ist aktualisiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...64-cpu-benchmark-post3943687.html#post3943687 . Ich habe die Ergebnisse soweit eingetragen, leider befindet sich die aktuelle Liste aber auf Seite 3 des Threads... 



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> 1.) TobiL Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,51 Ghz 22.620 s
> 2.) GBoos Dual Intel Xeon X5482 @ 3,40 Ghz 28.137s
> 3.) Takei Naodar Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,00 GHz 28.439s
> 4.) Sonntagsfahrer AMD FX-8120 @ 4,95 GHz @ 8 Threads 29.016 s
> ...



Das Zitat zeigt den aktuellen Stand vom 10.5.2012 von 22:50 Uhr, wenn Fehler drin sein sollten, mich bitte einfach darauf aufmerksam machen und ich korrigiere das dann. 

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie selbstaktualisierende Zitate? Das wäre in dem Zusammenhang wohl hilfreich...


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab auch mal 3 Durchgänge laufen lassen (einfach 100x laufen lassen und dann den Besten rauszupicken ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache ).
MfG


EDITH sagt:
Ohne Antivir geht's sogar unter 35 Sek 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So gibt bei mir neue Benchwerte.... Hardware is die alte hab jetzt nur mal alle Progs im Hintergrund ausgemacht ^^ ( Ja das is ein ganzer Haufen  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ergebnisse sind in der Liste auf Seite 3 eingetragen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...64-cpu-benchmark-post3943687.html#post3943687 .

@ Teutonnen

Leider geht der Anhang bei mir nicht zu öffnen, wenn du das nochmal prüfen könntest, oder das genaue Ergebniss einträgst, tausche ich es in der liste aus 

Auch das meghrfache laufen lassen führt ab und an zu besseren Erbebnissen, jedoch aht noch niemand das über sehr viele Runs probiert. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/56982-takei-naodar.html


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Morgeen  

ich hab mir mal meine Heaven-Benchmark Liste geschnappt, und das Ganze ein bisschen übersichtlicher gestaltet. 

@GeneralQuicksilver oder TE oder wer auch immer das Ranking aktuell hält
Wenn Ihr mögt, könnt Ihr natürlich gerne die Liste hier weiter verwenden und aktualisieren 


|Platz|Username|CPU @Frequenz|Zeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
1
|TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,51 Ghz | 22.620 s
|2|Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s
|3|GBoos Dual | Intel Xeon X5482 @ 3,40 Ghz | 28.137s
|4| Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4,95 GHz @ 8 Threads | 29.016 s
|5| Softy | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s
|6| Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s 
|7| drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,90 Ghz | 32.698 s
|8| R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 @ 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s
|9| ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,60 GHz | 33.665s
|10| Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X @ 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s
|11| Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,90 GHZ | 34.211 s
|12| ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s
|13| Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s
|14| PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s
|15| 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s
|16| =LordHelmchen= | AMD Phenom II x6 1090T @ 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s
|17| Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s
|18| der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 @ 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s
|19| Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II x6 1090 be @ 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s
|20| DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 @ 3,40 GHz |  43.758 s 
|21| OverclockingNewbie | Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s
|22| Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s
|23| Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 @ 4,00 GHz | 45.360s
|24| NCphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s
|25| PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3,47 GHz | 47.534 s 
|26| facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 @ 3,60 GHz | 49.795s
|27| quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s
|28| EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s
|29| brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s
|30| sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s
|30| Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4,95 Ghz @ 4 Threads | 53.321 s
|31| Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s
|32| RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s
|33| Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 @ 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s 
|34| RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s
|35| General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE @ 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s
|36| iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s
|37| RedBrain | AMD Phenom II x6 1055T @ 3,50 GHz @ X4 | 67.767 s
|38| ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s
|39| Stormtrooper | 955 AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,20 Ghz | 73.914 s
|40| Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 @ 2,33GHz | 79.034 s
|41| Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 @ 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s
|42| LeCPU | AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s
|43| drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 @ 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s 
|44| Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 @ 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s
|45| computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 B3 @ 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s
|46| Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 @ 3,20 Ghz | 135.300 s
|47| der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 @ 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s
|48| General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e @ 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Erster - mit mobiler CPU .
Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takei Naodar (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Softy schrieb:


> Morgeen
> 
> ich hab mir mal meine Heaven-Benchmark Liste geschnappt, und das Ganze ein bisschen übersichtlicher gestaltet.
> 
> ...


 

du hast noch meine alten Werte drin -.- hatte doch neue gepostet ^^



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> So gibt bei mir neue Benchwerte.... Hardware is die alte hab jetzt nur mal alle Progs im Hintergrund ausgemacht ^^ ( Ja das is ein ganzer Haufen  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> du hast noch meine alten Werte drin -.- hatte doch neue gepostet ^^



Ich habs aktualisiert. Die weiteren Updates darf aber jemand anders machen , ich bin schon gut ausgelastet mit dem Aktuellhalten anderer Threads


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ergebnisse sind in der Liste auf Seite 3 eingetragen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...64-cpu-benchmark-post3943687.html#post3943687 .
> 
> @ Teutonnen
> 
> ...


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht jetzt? Ansonsten guck ich mal, ob es hier ne pm-Funktion gibt =/


----------



## MoDeM (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So, ich mach auch mal mit. 3770k@4,7

23,619s


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Erster - mit mobiler CPU . Intel Core i5-2430M @ 2,40 GHz



Bist du leider nicht siehe aktuell Platz 50 von der_yappi. Nicht traurig sein, es wird eh nicht unterschieden. 



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Vielleicht jetzt? Ansonsten guck ich mal, ob es hier ne pm-Funktion gibt =/



Ich habe den Bestwert eingetragen. Nur das entscheidende Bild ging bei mir wareum auch immer nicht anzuzeigen. K.P. warum...


Softy schrieb:


> Morgeen
> ich hab mir mal meine Heaven-Benchmark Liste geschnappt, und das Ganze ein bisschen übersichtlicher gestaltet.
> @GeneralQuicksilver oder TE oder wer auch immer das Ranking aktuell hält
> Wenn Ihr mögt, könnt Ihr natürlich gerne die Liste hier weiter verwenden und aktualisieren
> ...





Softy schrieb:


> Ich habs aktualisiert. Die weiteren Updates darf aber jemand anders machen , ich bin schon gut ausgelastet mit dem Aktuellhalten anderer Threads



Danke, aber hättest du nicht gemusst.
Vielleicht passe ich die Liste irgendwann mal wenn ich Lust habe etwas dem Thema des Benchmarks an.



MoDeM schrieb:


> So, ich mach auch mal mit. 3770k@4,7 23,619s


 
Ergebnis ist eingetragen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-3.html#post3943687


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Bist du leider nicht siehe aktuell Platz 50 von der_yappi.


Erster - bezogen auf schnellster. Aber du hast recht, es ist total Banane .
Da draußen gibt's so viele mobile Quadcores, gegen die ich abstinken würde .


General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein, es wird eh nicht unterschieden.


Wär' super, wenn das so bleibt.
Im Heaven-Thread gibt's so nen mobilen "Sonderlingsbereich", den hätte es imo nicht gebraucht...


----------



## brain00 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ergebnis ist eingetragen.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-3.html#post3943687


 Warum benutzt du nicht die Tabelle von Softy? Die sieht viel übersichtlicher aus.


----------



## PitBull (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

3770k @ 4,5Ghz schafft den Test in 24.975 s


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



brain00 schrieb:


> Warum benutzt du nicht die Tabelle von Softy? Die sieht viel übersichtlicher aus.





General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Vielleicht passe ich die Liste irgendwann mal wenn ich Lust habe etwas dem Thema des Benchmarks an.



Ich muss mal sehen ob ein Mod mir einen Post auf der 1. Seite hinzufügen kann, denn auf Seite 3 bringts nicht so extrem viel, wenn Startseite, dann ordentliche Liste ok?

Edit: Leider scheint das so wie ich es gedacht habe nicht möglich zu sein. Schade...



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Erster - bezogen auf schnellster. Aber du hast recht, es ist total Banane .
> Da draußen gibt's so viele mobile Quadcores, gegen die ich abstinken würde .
> Wär' super, wenn das so bleibt.
> Im Heaven-Thread gibt's so nen mobilen "Sonderlingsbereich", den hätte es imo nicht gebraucht...



Ich habe da zumindest nichts dagegen einzuwenden, da ja auch sont nichtunterschieden wird.

Was aber generell schön wäre, wenn es mehr Ergebnisse gäbe...

Und nun die überarbeitete Liste:



|    Platz    |     Username    |    CPU                                    |    Takt        |    Zeit        |
|    1    |     TobiL    |    Intel    Core    i7    3930k                        |    4,51    GHz    |    22.620    s    |
|    2    |     MoDeM    |    Intel    Core    i7    3770k                        |    4,70    GHz    |    23.619    s    |
|    3    |     PitBull    |    Intel    Core    i7    3770k                        |    4,50    GHz    |    24.975    s    |
|    4    |     Gboos    |    Dual    Intel    Core2    QX9975                        |    4,08    GHz    |    25.092    s    |
| 5    |     Takei Naodar    |    Intel    Core    i7    3930k                        |    4,00    GHz    |    25.662    s    |
| 6 |     Gboos    |    Dual    Intel    Xeon    X5482                        |    3,54    GHz    |    27.661    s    |
| 7    |     Sonntagsfahrer    |    AMD    FX-8120                    @    8    Threads    |    4,95    GHz    |    29.016    s    |
| 8    |     Softy    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    5,30    GHz    |    30.342    s    |
| 9    |     Fr3@k    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    4,70    GHz    |    31.777    s    |
| 10    |     drunkendj    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    4,90    GHz    |    32.698    s    |
|    11    |     R4z0r-WhatElse?!    |    AMD    FX-8150                                |    4,83    GHz    |    32.870    s    |
|    12    |     ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    4,60    GHz    |    33.665    s    |
|    13    |     Wa1lock    |    Intel    Core    i7    980X                        |    4,30 / 4,40    GHz    |    33.930    s    |
|    14    |     Daniel9494    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    4,90    GHz    |    34.211    s    |
|    15    |     Teutonnen    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    4,30    GHz    |    34.913    s    |
|    16    |     ich558    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    4,60    GHz    |    35.958    s    |
|    17    |     Abufaso    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    4,10    GHz    |    36.000    s    |
|    18    |     PsychoQeeny    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    4,01    GHz    |    37.222    s    |
| 19    |     45thFuchs    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                    |    4,20    GHz    |    38.017    s    |
|    20    |     =lordhelmchen=    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                    |    4,20    GHz    |    39.000    s    |
|    21    |     Gothic1806    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    3,50    GHz    |    42.822    s    |
|    22    |     der_yappi    |    Intel    Core    i7    Xeon    E3-1230                    |    3,43    GHz    |    43.540    s    |
|    23    |     Crenshaw    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090    be                |    3,60    GHz    |    43.700    s    |
|    24    |     DrDave    |    Intel    Core    i7    Xeon    E3    1230                |    3,40    GHz    |    43.758    s    |
|    25    |     OverclockingNewbie    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                    |    3,60    GHz    |    44.710    s    |
|    26    |     Charly313    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    3,40    GHz    |    44.968    s    |
|    27    |     Masterchief79    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    4,00    GHz    |    45.000    s    |
|    28    |     Pyrodactil    |    Intel    Core2    QX9650                            |    4,00    GHz    |    45.360    s    |
| 29    |     Ncphalon    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                    |    3,50    GHz    |    45.552    s    |
|    30    |     PCGHGS    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                    |    3,47    GHz    |    47.534    s    |
|    31    |     facehugger    |    Intel    Core2    Q9550                            |    3,60    GHz    |    49.795    s    |
|    32    |     quadsoft    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                    |    3,20    GHz    |    49.826    s    |
|    33    |     EnergyCross    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500                        |    3,40    GHz    |    50.045    s    |
|    34    |     brain00    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                    |    3,20    GHz    |    52.120    s    |
|    35    |     sentinel1    |    Intel    Core    i7    920                        |    4,00    GHz    |    53.321    s    |
|    35    |     Sonntagsfahrer    |    AMD    FX-8120                    @    4    Threads    |    4,95    GHz    |    53.321    s    |
|    36    |     Incredible Alk    |    Intel    Core    i7    920                        |    4,00    GHz    |    53.912    s    |
|    37    |     RedBrain    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                    |    2,80    GHz    |    57.049    s    |
| 38    |     Artas    |    Intel    Core2    Q9400                            |    3,20    GHz    |    58.578    s    |
| 39    |     RaVeNV1    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                    |    2,80    GHz    |    58.875    s    |
|    40    |     General Quicksilver    |    Intel    Core    i7    965    XE                    |    3,35    GHz    |    63.414    s    |
|    41    |     iNsTaBiL    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4    955                    |    3,70    GHz    |    67.189    s    |
|    42    |     RedBrain    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T        @    X4        |    3,50    GHz    |    67.767    s    |
|    43    |     ph1driver    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4    955                    |    3,42    GHz    |    68.702    s    |
|    44    |     Stormtrooper 955    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4    955    BE                |    3,20    GHz    |    73.914    s    |
|    45    |     Lars-G90    |    Intel    Core2    Q8200                            |    2,33    GHz    |    79.034    s    |
|    46    |     Tobi120789    |    AMD    Athlon    X4    640                        |    3,00    GHz    |    79.733    s    |
|    47    |     LeCPU    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4    955                    |    3,20    GHz    |    80.000    s    |
|    48    |     fisch@namenssuche    |    Intel    Core    i5    2430M                        |    2,40    GHz    |    107.204    s    |
| 49    |     drunkendj    |    Intel    Core2    E8600                            |    3,33    GHz    |    107.700    s    |
| 50    |     Chicago    |    Intel    Core2    Q6600                            |    3,40    GHz    |    120.204    s    |
|    51    |     computertod    |    Intel    Core2    Q6600    B3                        |    3,20    GHz    |    131.945    s    |
|    52    |     Alterac    |    Intel    Core2duo    E5800                            |    3,20    GHz    |    135.300    s    |
|    53    |     der_yappi    |    Intel    Core2Duo    Mobile    T5750                        |    2,00    GHz    |    443.778    s    |
|    54    |     General Quicksilver    |    AMD    Athlon    2650e                            |    1,60    GHz    |    848.879    s    |


----------



## GBoos (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Na da bin ich aber happy das meine alten Xeon's die "Jungspunde" ausstechen. Muss nochmal meine QX9775's im Dual-Mode und 4Ghz wieder zum laufen bringen. Vielleicht bekomme ich die "i7 37er und 39er" Angeber (Scherz) ja ins Schwitzen ... LOL


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

sieht gut aus die neue Liste, aber warum wurde bei Platz 19 aus meinem Nick plötzlich ein _Err:520_ ??


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



=LordHelmchen= schrieb:


> sieht gut aus die neue Liste, aber warum wurde bei Platz 19 aus meinem Nick plötzlich ein _Err:520_ ??


 
Sorry, das lag daran, das ich die Liste nun in Open Office eingefügt habe und durch das "=" vor deinem Nick dieser als fehlerhafte Formel gewertet wurde. Ich habe das behoben.
Ich habe die Liste übrigens auch an den Post angehängt. 

Liste ist aktualisiert, aber irrgendwie spinnt die Darstellung bei mir rum, ist das bei euch auch?


----------



## GBoos (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

OC meiner X5482er auf 3.54Ghz ... mehr geht nicht : 27.661
Dual QX9775 OC auf Intel D5400XS mit 4.08Ghz ... 25.092 ( "PittBull" => ich krieg Dich noch ... lol )


----------



## quadsoft (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Habe die Tabelle im ersten Post wieder ergänzt. Danke an General Quicksilver und alle anderen für das rege Interesse! Ich bin ehrlich begeistert! 


Ich würde mich auch über ein Paar Likes auf meiner Facebook-Seite freuen:

Facebook - Quadsoft Software Development


----------



## Charly313 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i5 2500k @ 3,4 Ghz | 44.968 s | 8 GB Ram @ 2133 Mhz


----------



## Intel22nm (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Bin überrascht, wie groß der Abstand der Ivy-CPUs zu Sandy ist, obwohl einige i7 darunter sind + hochgetaktet. Hatten diese i7-2600K/2770K Systeme Hyperthreading deaktiviert ?

Intel22nm / Intel i7-3770K / 4,4 Ghz / 25.272 s
Intel22nm / Intel i7-3770K / 4,0 Ghz / 27.799 s
Intel22nm / Intel i7-3770K / 3,5 Ghz / 31.434 s > bitte diesen Wert eintragen, das ist meine Arbeitsumgebung (HT aktiv, Turbo ist abgeschaltet, deshalb stimmt 3,5 Ghz)

[Für die CPU-Z Anzeige habe ich nach Abschluß des ersten Durchlaufs im Hintergrund eine zweite Instanz MandelBench gestartet.]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Bin überrascht, wie groß der Abstand der Ivy-CPUs zu Sandy ist, obwohl einige i7 darunter sind + hochgetaktet. Hatten diese i7-2600K/2770K Systeme Hyperthreading deaktiviert ?
> 
> Intel22nm / Intel i7-3770K / 4,4 Ghz / 25.272 s
> Intel22nm / Intel i7-3770K / 4,0 Ghz / 27.799 s
> ...



So, ich habe die Tabelle aktualisiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-12.html#post4216190

@ Intel22nm

So fern beim Post nix angegeben wurde bin ich davon ausgegangen, das HT aktiviert war. Sollte die tatsächliche Konfiguration abweichen, bitte ich darum das auch in den Post mit hineinzuschreiben. Eingetragen werden je Benutzer eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an (verschiedenen) CPUs, aber pro CPU jeweils nur das schnellste Ergebnis, es sei denn, es liegt bei einem 2. Ergebnis eine Besonderheit vor, wie z.B.: deaktivierte Kerne / Module, und / oder deaktiviertes SMT / HT. Als Besonderheit würde ich auch z.B. stark untertaktete Einstellungen bezeichnen oder z.B. provoziert lange Durchläufe (die aber dann eine kleine Erklärung brauchen). 

Der angegebene Takt bezieht sich auf den tatsächlich während der Berechnung anliegenden Takt, unabhängig davon ob dieser mit oder ohne Turbomodi erreicht wurde. Bei Taktschwankungen bitte ich darum das seperat zu vermerken.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Wie viele Threads kann der Benchmark denn nutzen?


----------



## Intel22nm (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Kommentar.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> So, ich habe die Tabelle aktualisiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-12.html#post4216190


 
Leider hast du nun doch den schnellsten Wert aus meiner Liste eingetragen, das ist zwar interessant (weshalb ich die drei Werte aufgeführt hatte), aber eingetragen wollte ich den *langsamsten* Wert, weil dieser meinen Rechner "repräsentiert". OC ist kein Dauerzustand bei mir, um die Performance des Mandelbench auf einem i7-3770K zu umreissen, o.k., aber um max. Performance ging es mir nicht, wenn schon dann um die Skalierung bei den 400/500 Mhz Schritten.


----------



## quadsoft (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wie viele Threads kann der Benchmark denn nutzen?


 
Mal kurz in den Code geguckt: 


```
numCPU = sysinfo.dwNumberOfProcessors;

//äh und

#define MAX_THREADS 12
```

D.h. so viele wie (logische) Kerne, max. zwölf.



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> So, ich habe die Tabelle aktualisiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-12.html#post4216190



Gut, kommt in den ersten Post, danke.  Du kannst mir auch gern ne PN schicken wenn du die Liste aktualisiert haben willst. Du bist ja aktiver / begeisterter davon als ich selbst  

_________________________________________

Ich würde mich auch über ein Paar Likes auf meiner Facebook-Seite freuen:

Facebook - Quadsoft Software Development


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Danke für deinen ausführlichen Kommentar.
> 
> Leider hast du nun doch den schnellsten Wert aus meiner Liste eingetragen, das ist zwar interessant (weshalb ich die drei Werte aufgeführt hatte), aber eingetragen wollte ich den *langsamsten* Wert, weil dieser meinen Rechner "repräsentiert". OC ist kein Dauerzustand bei mir, um die Performance des Mandelbench auf einem i7-3770K zu umreissen, o.k., aber um max. Performance ging es mir nicht, wenn schon dann um die Skalierung bei den 400/500 Mhz Schritten.





General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Eingetragen werden je Benutzer eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an (verschiedenen) CPUs, aber pro CPU jeweils nur das schnellste Ergebnis, ...



Es ist nicht relevant, ob der Rechner für das Ergebnis alltagstauglich betrieben werden kann.  Warum diese Entscheidung? Ansonsten würen sich wohl eine Vielzahl an Ergebnissen anhäufen die bis auf den Takt eine identische Konfiguration aufweisen. Wenn es gewünscht ist kann ich ja irgendwann mal eine Liste mit allen noch ersichtlichen Ergebnissen machen. Das wird aber leider nicht allzu zeitnah passieren. 



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> ```
> numCPU = sysinfo.dwNumberOfProcessors;
> ...



Kannst du da dann eventuell mal eine Version vom Mandelbench mit einstellbarer Threadanzahl machen? Weil 12 sind gerade bei Workstations schon heute etwas knapp.  

OK, aber ich denke mal, das es reichen sollte, wenn du die Liste einfach mal ab und zu in den Startpost kopierst, wenn es größere Änderungen gibt, kann ich dich ja benachichtigen. 

Ich war schon immer von Fraktalen fasziniert. Mein erster Kontakt mit dem Mandelbrot als solches war das Programm Xaos auf einer Knoppix CD. Seit dem hat mich das nicht wieder losgelassen...  

Ich habe nun mal ein Screenshoot von einem mit Fractint gerendertem Bild angehangen (das mit der Originaldatei hat ja beim letzten Versuch nicht so geklappt) Leider hatte ich beim Rendern die Seitenverhältnisse geändert aber nicht den Sichtbereich angepasst, deshalb ist das Mandelbrot etwas verzerrt.


----------



## Intel22nm (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Es ist nicht relevant, ob der Rechner für das Ergebnis alltagstauglich betrieben werden kann.  Warum diese Entscheidung? Ansonsten würen sich wohl eine Vielzahl an Ergebnissen anhäufen die bis auf den Takt eine identische Konfiguration aufweisen. Wenn es gewünscht ist kann ich ja irgendwann mal eine Liste mit allen noch ersichtlichen Ergebnissen machen. Das wird aber leider nicht allzu zeitnah passieren.


 
Ich versuche es nochmal im Guten: du ignorierst meinen Wunsch ? Meine Argumentation interessiert dich nicht ? Du hast Zeit für einen Eintrag, aber mein Bitte für den korrekten Eintrag überfordert dein Zeitbudget ? 

Ich beteilige mich gerne an Aufforderungen, wie im Ausgangspost, eine neue Software zu testen, Benchmarks laufen zu lassen, Ergebnisse zu belegen und auch einen Kommentar dazu abzugegen. Entweder du *respektierst* meinen Wunsch oder ich bitte dich, meine Ergebnisse komplett aus der Liste zu löschen. Damit wäre beiden Seiten geholfen, die Liste ist wieder "sauber" in deinem Sinne. Einverstanden ?


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Ich versuche es nochmal im Guten: du ignorierst meinen Wunsch ? Meine Argumentation interessiert dich nicht ? Du hast Zeit für einen Eintrag, aber mein Bitte für den korrekten Eintrag überfordert dein Zeitbudget ?
> 
> Ich beteilige mich gerne an Aufforderungen, wie im Ausgangspost, eine neue Software zu testen, Benchmarks laufen zu lassen, Ergebnisse zu belegen und auch einen Kommentar dazu abzugegen. Entweder du *respektierst* meinen Wunsch oder ich bitte dich, meine Ergebnisse komplett aus der Liste zu löschen. Damit wäre beiden Seiten geholfen, die Liste ist wieder "sauber" in deinem Sinne. Einverstanden ?


 
Sag mal, was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem damit, das ich den schnellsten Wert eingetragen habe wie bei allen anderen auch?  
Aber bitte, Ergebnis wird entfernt.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das miemand gezwungen ist sich dem von mir angefertigeten Ranking zu unterwerfen. Wer nicht mit meinen Regeln einverstanden ist, muss auch keine Ergebnisse posten, bzw. kann explizit schreiben das seine Ergebnisse nicht aufgenommen werden sollen.


----------



## Intel22nm (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Sag mal, was hast du eigentlich für ein Problem damit, das ich den schnellsten Wert eingetragen habe wie bei allen anderen auch?
> Aber bitte, Ergebnis wird entfernt.
> 
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das miemand gezwungen ist sich dem von mir angefertigeten Ranking zu unterwerfen. Wer nicht mit meinen Regeln einverstanden ist, muss auch keine Ergebnisse posten, bzw. kann explizit schreiben das seine Ergebnisse nicht aufgenommen werden sollen.


 
Wo stehen denn diese Regeln *"Eingetragen werden je Benutzer eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an  (verschiedenen) CPUs, aber pro CPU jeweils nur das schnellste Ergebnis,  ..."*, in diesem Thread standen sie vorher jedenfalls nicht, im Ausgangspost erst recht nicht. In deinem Posting oben verweist die Quelle jedenfalls nicht zu dieser Regel. Oder willst du mir erklären, du definierst hinterher eine Regel und kritisierst mich dafür nicht in die Zukunft schauen zu können ? 

Selbstverständlich halte ich mich an Regeln des Threads.  Falls sie bekannt sind. So steht´s im #1:


quadsoft schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr über euer Feedback zu dem  Programm freuen! Und natürlich über ein Paar Ergebnisse! Am besten man  macht mehere Durchläufe;


 
Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht, ich sage es deutlich und nicht übersehbar, was ich möchte, dann sag doch gleich, "mach ich nicht" weil Regel XY. Aber deine Reaktion ? Deshalb habe ich dich freundlich und mit Angabe von Gründen darauf hingewiesen. Deine Reaktion ?

Ganz blöd bin ich ja nicht, auch wenn nur Neuling in diesem Forum, danke für´s Willkommen heißen, da bin schon anderen Umgang in den mir bekannten Foren gewöhnt. Nicht´s für ungut, ich halte mich künftig heraus. Hoffe wir können uns noch die Hand reichen und die Sache vergessen. off topic ende.


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Wo stehen denn diese Regeln *"Eingetragen werden je Benutzer eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an  (verschiedenen) CPUs, aber pro CPU jeweils nur das schnellste Ergebnis,  ..."*, in diesem Thread standen sie vorher jedenfalls nicht, im Ausgangspost erst recht nicht. In deinem Posting oben verweist die Quelle jedenfalls nicht zu dieser Regel. Oder willst du mir erklären, du definierst hinterher eine Regel und kritisierst mich dafür nicht in die Zukunft schauen zu können ?
> 
> Selbstverständlich halte ich mich an Regeln des Threads.  Falls sie bekannt sind. So steht´s im #1:
> 
> ...



Es stimmt, dass die Regel vorher nicht festgeschrieben stand aber von ca 50 Usern ungefragt als gültig anerkannt wurde. Ich habe dich im direkt auf den von dir folgenden Post darauf hingewiesen wie ich die Ergebnisse eintrage. 
Du schreibst das OC bei dir kein Dauerzustand ist, wogegen ich nichts einzuwenden habe, ich habe darauf geantwortet, das es unwichtig ist ob der Rechner explizit für das Ergebnis hochgetaktet wurde oder nicht. So gesehen sind sowieso die wenigsten Ergebnisse repräsentativ für das jeweilige System. Wieso auch explizit das schnellste Ergebnis? Weil wenn das Programm mehrfach ausgeführt wird liefert es unterschiedliche Zeiten, teilweise besser, teilweise schlechter. Das gilt unabhängig vom verwendeten Takt.

Sollte ich auf dich beleidigend gewirkt haben entschuldige ich mich dafür. Es spielt für mich keine Rolle wie viele Posting du bereits hier im Forum hast, da ich das generell nicht so gut finde mit dem Postingzähler. Nur weil jemand viele Postings hat, heißt das nicht das die auch alle sinnvoll sind (oder anders ausgedrückt gerade mit der Verbindung zu diversen Rängen verleitet das meiner Ansicht nach zum Spammen.) Also sorry nochmal.

Um das nun aber zu einem Abschluss zu bringen definiere ich an dieser Stelle nun mal die Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).



|    Platz    |     Username    |    CPU                                    |    Takt        |    Zeit        |
| 1 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w | 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 2    |     TobiL    |    Intel    Core    i7    3930k                        |    4,51    GHz    |    22.620    s    |
| 3    |     MoDeM    |    Intel    Core    i7    3770k                        |    4,70    GHz    |    23.619    s    |
| 4    | minicoopers    |    Intel    Core    i7    3770k                        |    4,70    GHz    |    23.853    s    |
| 5    |     PitBull    |    Intel    Core    i7    3770k                        |    4,50    GHz    |    24.975    s    |
| 6    | Takei Naodar    |    Intel    Core    i7    3930k                        |    4,00    GHz    |    25.662    s    |
| 7    |          Gboos    |    Dual    Intel    Core2    QX9775                        | 4,03 - 4,12    GHz    |    25.816 s    |
| 8 |     Gboos    |    Dual    Intel    Xeon    X5482                        |    3,54    GHz    |    27.661    s    |
| 9 | Saubatzen | Dual Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 10 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 11    |     Sonntagsfahrer    |    AMD    FX-8120                    @     8    Threads    |    4,95    GHz    |    29.016    s    |
| 12 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570K | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 13    |     Softy    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    5,30    GHz    |    30.342    s    |
| 14    |     Fr3@k    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    4,70    GHz    |    31.777    s    |
| 15 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 16    |     drunkendj    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    4,90    GHz    |    32.698    s    |
|    17    |     R4z0r-WhatElse?!    |    AMD    FX-8150                                 |    4,83    GHz    |    32.870    s    |
|    18    |     ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN    |    Intel    Core    i7     2600k                        |    4,60    GHz    |    33.665    s    |
|    19    |     Wa1lock    |    Intel    Core    i7    980X                         |    4,30 / 4,40    GHz    |    33.930    s    |
| 20    |     Daniel9494    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                         |    4,90    GHz    |    34.211    s    |
| 21    |     Teutonnen    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                        |    4,30    GHz    |    34.913    s    |
| 22    |     ich558    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    4,60    GHz    |    35.958    s    |
| 23    |     Abufaso    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    4,10    GHz    |    36.000    s    |
| 24    |     PsychoQeeny    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                         |    4,01    GHz    |    37.222    s    |
| 25    |     45thFuchs    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                    |    4,20    GHz    |    38.017    s    |
|    26    |     =lordhelmchen=    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6     1090T                    |    4,20    GHz    |    39.000    s    |
|    27    |     Gothic1806    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                         |    3,50    GHz    |    42.822    s    |
|    28    |     der_yappi    |    Intel    Core    i7    Xeon     E3-1230                    |    3,43    GHz    |    43.540    s    |
|    29    |     Crenshaw    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090     be                |    3,60    GHz    |    43.700    s    |
| 30    |     DrDave    |    Intel    Core    i7    Xeon    E3     1230                |    3,40    GHz    |    43.758    s    |
| 31    |     OverclockingNewbie    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6     1090T                    |    3,60    GHz    |    44.710    s    |
| 32    |     Charly313    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500k                        |    3,40    GHz    |    44.968    s    |
| 33    |     Masterchief79    |    Intel    Core    i7    2600k                         |    4,00    GHz    |    45.000    s    |
| 34    |     Pyrodactil    |    Intel    Core2    QX9650                             |    4,00    GHz    |    45.360    s    |
| 35    |     Ncphalon    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                    |    3,50    GHz    |    45.552    s    |
| 36 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
|    37    |     PCGHGS    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                    |    3,47    GHz    |    47.534    s    |
|    38    |     facehugger    |    Intel    Core2    Q9550                            |    3,60    GHz    |    49.795    s    |
|    39    |     quadsoft    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                     |    3,20    GHz    |    49.826    s    |
| 40    |     EnergyCross    |    Intel    Core    i5    2500                         |    3,40    GHz    |    50.045    s    |
| 41    |     brain00    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1090T                    |    3,20    GHz    |    52.120    s    |
| 42    |     sentinel1    |    Intel    Core    i7    920                        |    4,00    GHz    |    53.321    s    |
| 42    |     Sonntagsfahrer    |    AMD    FX-8120                     @    4    Threads    |    4,95    GHz    |    53.321    s    |
| 43    |     Incredible Alk    |    Intel    Core    i7    920                         |    4,00    GHz    |    53.912    s    |
| 44    |     RedBrain    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                     |    2,80    GHz    |    57.049    s    |
| 45    |     Artas    |    Intel    Core2    Q9400                            |    3,20    GHz    |    58.578    s    |
| 46    |     RaVeNV1    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T                    |    2,80    GHz    |    58.875    s    |
|    47    |     General Quicksilver    |    Intel    Core    i7    965     XE                    |    3,35    GHz    |    63.414    s    |
|    48    |     iNsTaBiL    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4    955                    |    3,70    GHz    |    67.189    s    |
|    49    |     RedBrain    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X6    1055T         @    X4        |    3,50    GHz    |    67.767    s    |
| 50    |     ph1driver    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4    955                    |    3,42    GHz    |    68.702    s    |
| 51    |     Stormtrooper 955    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4     955    BE                |    3,20    GHz    |    73.914    s    |
| 52    |     Lars-G90    |    Intel    Core2    Q8200                            |    2,33    GHz    |    79.034    s    |
| 53    |     Tobi120789    |    AMD    Athlon    X4    640                        |    3,00    GHz    |    79.733    s    |
| 54    |     LeCPU    |    AMD    Phenom    II    X4    955                    |    3,20    GHz    |    80.000    s    |
| 55    |     fisch@namenssuche    |    Intel    Core    i5    2430M                         |    2,40    GHz    |    107.204    s    |
| 56    |     drunkendj    |    Intel    Core2    E8600                            |    3,33    GHz    |    107.700    s    |
| 57    |     Chicago    |    Intel    Core2    Q6600                            |    3,40    GHz    |    120.204    s    |
|    58    |     computertod    |    Intel    Core2    Q6600    B3                         |    3,20    GHz    |    131.945    s    |
|    59    |     Alterac    |    Intel    Core2duo    E5800                             |    3,20    GHz    |    135.300    s    |
| 60    |     der_yappi    |    Intel    Core2Duo    Mobile    T5750                         |    2,00    GHz    |    443.778    s    |
| 61    |     General Quicksilver    |    AMD    Athlon    2650e                             |    1,60    GHz    |    848.879    s    |


----------



## Fireb0ng (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Also mein "popliger" I5 2400 macht es in 49.905s

************************************
          MandelBench v1.0

       (c) 2011 by A. Jablonski
************************************

Performing benchmark... Please wait.
100 %
Benchmark complete!

Result: 49.905 s

Creating image of fractal...
100 %
Created!

Deleting files... Complete!
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .

EDIT:

IES auf off und mit nem Multi von 36 sind es 45.708s

************************************
          MandelBench v1.0

       (c) 2011 by A. Jablonski
************************************

Performing benchmark... Please wait.
100 %
Benchmark complete!

Result: 45.708 s

Creating image of fractal...
100 %
Created!

Deleting files... Complete!
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .


----------



## Fatalii (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Servus

Ich habe gestern Abend ein wenig gebastelt und diese Ergebnisse kamen dabei heraus.
- Core i7 2600k @ 4000MHz HT aktiv 37,920 sek

- Core i7 2600k @ 4500MHz HT aktiv 31,477 sek
- Core i7 2600k @ 4500MHz HT aktiv 31,320 sek

- Core i7 2600k @ 4800MHz HT aktiv 31,06  sek

- Core i7 2600k @ 5100MHz HT aktiv 29,344 sek
- Core i7 2600k @ 5100MHz HT aktiv 29,266 sek

- Core i7 2600k @ 5200MHz HT aktiv 28,896 sek

MfG


----------



## GBoos (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



> 4	 Gboos	      Dual Intel Core2 QX9975	 4,08 GHz	 25.092 s
> 5	 Takei Naodar	 Intel Core i7 3930k	 4,00 GHz	 25.662 s



Das hat mich jetzt doch etwas gewundert  ... Also habe ich die QX9775er nochmal warm gemacht. Komme bei 4.03-4.12Ghz max auf 25.816 s .... Somit nehme ich an das ich damal s statt 25.920 eben 25.092 s angegeben habe. Wundert mich trotzdem immer noch das der 3930er Ivy mit gleicher Taktzahl gegen die alten "Xeons" im Dual Betrieb nicht wirklich Land sieht .... Woran liegt's ?


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Servus,

hier mal eine Servervariante(X5650), aufgrund des Standardtaktes nicht der schnellste aber die zwei Prozessoren sowie die Menge an Threads puschen dann doch auf Platz 7.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Ergebnis


----------



## Cyris (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Gude,
erster Durchlauf..

Xeon E5-2687w @ 3604MHz HT aktiv 21,638 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatDay (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

AMD BullDozer FX-8150 @ 4,4GHz 32.074 s


----------



## Gary94 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So hab dann auch mal ein Ergebnis.

Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4200 MHz 29,39 Sekunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Erster 3570K?


----------



## Softy (20. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Softy | Intel    Core    i7    3770K | 4,81 GHz | 23.384




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

minicoopers | i7 3770K | 4,8 GHz | 23.135




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***

Softy | Intel    Core    i7    3770K | 4,89 GHz | 23.056





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***

minicoopers | i7 3770K | 4,9 GHz | 22.745




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***

Softy | Intel    Core    i7    3770K | 4,91 GHz | 22,682




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, mehr geht nicht, zumindest nicht bei den Temperaturen im Moment


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Na kommt dann setz ich auch mal einen wo ich jetzt mal mithalten kann:

Incredible Alk | Intel    Core    i7    3930K | 4,7 GHz | 21,653



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs auch noch mit 4,8 GHz versucht (bei gleicher Spannung) - läuft zwar durch, ist aber ne halbe Sekunde langsamer. Noch mehr Saft wollte ich grade nicht auflegen auch wenn noch 20°C Luft waren bis zur Notabschaltung - denn die CPU muss ja nochn bissl halten.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na kommt dann setz ich auch mal einen wo ich jetzt mal mithalten kann



Das ist unfair, Deiner hat 2 Kerne mehr  

Aber ich hätte mit einem deutlicheren Abstand gerechnet, also entweder ist die Pro-Takt-Leistung im Vergleich zu Ivy deutlich geringer oder das Programm skaliert nicht so gut mit mehr Kernen / Threads 

Wie war denn die Auslastung der Kerne während des Benchmarks?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Der Benchmark scheint den Ivys warum auch immer sehr gut zu liegen - denn wenn ich mir Ergebnisse ansehe wie:
2600K 4,7 GHz: ~31s
3770K 4,7 GHz: ~23,5s

ist das dafür, dass es beinahe die gleiche CPU bei gleichem Takt ist ein wahnsinns Unterschied.


----------



## minicoopers (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***

minicoopers | i7 3770K | 4,916 GHz | 22.526




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Moof- (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hallöchen,

:

-Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,0 GHz | 47.268



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist doch ok oder?


----------



## General Quicksilver (21. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

>>>>>    *****    UPDATE    ****    <<<<<

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w | 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 2 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 3 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.526 s |
| 4 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 5 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,91 GHz | 22.682 s |
| 6 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 7 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,20 GHz | 23.984 s |
| 8 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 9 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 10 | Gboos | Dual Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 11 | Gboos | Dual Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 12 | Saubatzen | Dual Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 13 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 14 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 15 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 16 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 17 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 18 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 19 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 20 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 21 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 22 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 23 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 24 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 25 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 26 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 27 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 28 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 29 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 30 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 31 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 32 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 33 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 34 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 35 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,40 GHz | 44.968 s |
| 36 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 37 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 38 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 39 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 40 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 41 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,47 GHz | 47.534 s |
| 42 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 43 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 44 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 45 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 46 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 46 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 47 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 48 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 49 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 50 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 51 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 52 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 53 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 54 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 55 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 56 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 57 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 58 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 59 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 60 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 61 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 62 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 63 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 64 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 65 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## quadsoft (22. August 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Die Liste  wurde im ersten Beitrag aktualisiert. Vielen Dank für euer Interesse an MandelBench


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930K | 4,2 GHz | 24,352




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mich wundert es ein bißchen, das zwischen meinem Q9550@3,6Ghz (Platz41) und einem i7-2600k@4Ghz (Platz 35) nur etwas mehr wie 4 Sek Unterschied klaffen...

Gruß


----------



## PCGHGS (3. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

update

PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930K | 4,2 GHz | 23,984


----------



## StefanStg (18. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hier mal mein Ergebniss

StefanStg l Intel Core i7 3930k l 4,8 GHz l 21,091s


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

22,121s

2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,4GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Auf dem Screenshot sinds aber 3Ghz


----------



## Hawky1980 (18. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hawky1980 | PhenomII 1090T | 4,3 GHz | 36,878s


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

SO^^

the.hai l Intel Core i7 3930k l 4,9 GHz l 20,966s


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auf dem Screenshot sinds aber 3Ghz


 Egal, laut CPU-Z hab ich auch gar keinen RAM installiert.
Die Turbostufen sind extrem sprunghaft, auf alle Kerne sinds 2,4GHz auf einem Kern 3,0GHz.


----------



## StefanStg (19. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



the.hai schrieb:


> SO^^
> 
> the.hai l Intel Core i7 3930k l 4,9 GHz l 20,966s


 
Sehr schönes ergebnis
Ps: nettes System


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hier mal mein Ergebnis:

Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core I5 3570k @ 4,577 GHz | 27,019s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@ Abductee (und alle anderen mit mehr als 12 simultan ausführbaren Threads)

Das Programm kann deine beiden CPUs nicht voll auslasten (siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-13.html#post4268129) da es maximal 12 Threads gleichzeitig bearbeitet. Deshalb vermute ich mal, das der Turbo auch während der Berechnung herumgetataktet hat. 

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 2 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 3 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w  @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 4 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 5 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 6 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.526 s |
| 7 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 8 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,91 GHz | 22.682 s |
| 9 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 10 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,20 GHz | 23.984 s |
| 11 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 12 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 13 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 14 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core I5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 15 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 16 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 16 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 17 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 18 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 19 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 20 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 21 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 22 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 23 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 24 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 25 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 26 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 27 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 28 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 29 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 30 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 31 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 32 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 33 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 34 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 35 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 36 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 37 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 38 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 39 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 40 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 41 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,40 GHz | 44.968 s |
| 42 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 43 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 44 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 45 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 46 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 47 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,47 GHz | 47.534 s |
| 48 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5-2500k | 3,30 GHz | 49.374 s |
| 49 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 50 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 51 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 52 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 53 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 53 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 54 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 55 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 56 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 57 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 58 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 59 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 60 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 61 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 62 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 63 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 64 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 65 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 66 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 67 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 68 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 69 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 70 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 71 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 72 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## hanfi104 (19. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein Ergebnis


----------



## quadsoft (20. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@GeneralQuicksilver:

Soll ich das erhöhen? Dann sind die bisherigen Ergebnisse aber nicht mehr vergleichbar...


----------



## Abductee (20. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Eine eigene Kategorie für mehr als 12 Threads?


----------



## quadsoft (20. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ja, aber für halt mehr als zwölf. Müsste denn auch ne neue Programmversion geben^^

BTW: Die Liste im ersten Post wurde eingefügt, thx an GeneralQuicksilver


----------



## DrDave (20. September 2012)

Das wird sich wohl nicht durchsetzen.
Gibt einfach zu wenige mit mehr als 12, der andere Xeon sollte noch 16 threads haben.
Wenn es nicht viel Aufwand ist, würde mich das Ergebnis trotzdem interessieren.
Wie ist das momentan gelöst die threadanzahl zu bestimmen?


----------



## BUNDaner (20. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

28,751 s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Nachschub:


the.hai l Intel Core i7 3930k l 4,95 GHz l 20,545s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



quadsoft schrieb:


> @GeneralQuicksilver:
> 
> Soll ich das erhöhen? Dann sind die bisherigen Ergebnisse aber nicht mehr vergleichbar...


 


DrDave schrieb:


> Das wird sich wohl nicht durchsetzen.
> Gibt einfach zu wenige mit mehr als 12, der andere Xeon sollte noch 16 threads haben.
> Wenn es nicht viel Aufwand ist, würde mich das Ergebnis trotzdem interessieren.
> Wie ist das momentan gelöst die threadanzahl zu bestimmen?



Das ist diesbezüglich entscheident. Rechnet das Programm denn immer mit 12 Threads oder nur mit 1 Thread je gefundenen CPU - Kern? Falls letzteres zutrifft, sind die Ergebnisse auch bei einer höheren maximalen Threadanzahl vergleichbar, da ja nur Ergebnisse mit mehr als 12 Threads betroffen sind. Alle anderen Ergebnisse wären ja nach wie vor soweit ok (ganz genau genommen auch nicht, aber da das Programm in der Ausführung sowieso bei der Zeit etwas schwankt und in der Regel auch Hintergrundprogramme mit laufen sollte
das doch im Bereich der Messgenauigkeit liegen?). Die aktuell 2 betroffenen Ergebnisse müssten nochmal gebencht werden, bzw. neu hinzugefügt werden.



Abductee schrieb:


> Eine eigene Kategorie für mehr als 12 Threads?





quadsoft schrieb:


> Ja, aber für halt mehr als zwölf. Müsste denn auch ne neue Programmversion geben^^
> 
> BTW: Die Liste im ersten Post wurde eingefügt, thx an GeneralQuicksilver



Bitte, gerne gemacht,

es liegt halt daran, wie die Anzahl der Threads gehandhabt wird. Sollte das einfach skalierbar sein, denke ich nicht, das eine eigene Kategorie notwendig wird. 

Oder stellt die Aufteilung des Bildes für die parallele Berechnung das Problem dar? Weil 10008 passt ja für 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8 und 12 CPU Kerne (24 würde auch passen). --> die Berechnung / Zusammenführung der Bilder muss bei gebrochenen Teilerverhältnissen geändert werden.... Eventuell lässt sich das aber (unschön) lösen: Bei gebrochenen Teilerverhältnissen muss eben z.b. ein Teil der  CPU Kerne 1 Zeile mehr berechnen. Die Bildzusammenführung muss dann so geändert werden, das die dann am Schluss einfach mit angehangen werden. Der zusätzliche Zeitaufwand für die CPU sollte sich da wohl in Grenzen halten, also z.B. für 16 Threads:

Thread0:    Zeile 1        Zeile 17    ...    Zeile 9969    Zeile 9985    Zeile 10001    
...
Thread7:    Zeile 8        Zeile 24    ...    Zeile 9976    Zeile 9992    Zeile 10008
Thread8:    Zeile 9        Zeile 25    ...    Zeile 9977    Zeile 9993
...
Thread15:    Zeile 16    Zeile 32    ...    Zeile 9984    Zeile 10000

So müsste Kern 1 bis 8 eine Zeile mehr als Kern 9 bis 16 rechnen, wobei im Ergebnisbild zum Schluss nocheinmal 8 Zeilen angehangen werden.


----------



## Aer0 (23. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein Ergebniss:
Cpu: i5-2500k @ 3.3 ghz(turbo aus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i7 3770k @ 3,9 GHz.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2012)

Die ErgebnisTabelle wird auch nicht mehr gepflegt, oder wie?


----------



## brain00 (25. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die ErgebnisTabelle wird auch nicht mehr gepflegt, oder wie?


 
Doch natürlich. Das letzte Mal aktualisiert vor nicht mal einer Woche. Heul nicht gleich rum, nur weil nach 2 Tagen dein Ergebnis noch nicht eingetragen wurde.


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. September 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die ErgebnisTabelle wird auch nicht mehr gepflegt, oder wie?



Guckst du: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-17.html#post4573940 , letztes Update  23.09.2012 21:08 Uhr, da bist du mit drin.   Leider kann ich auf der Startseite keine Liste einfügen, deshalb ist die in der Regel immer irgendwo auf den letzten Seiten des Threads zu finden.



brain00 schrieb:


> Doch natürlich. Das letzte Mal aktualisiert vor nicht mal einer Woche. Heul nicht gleich rum, nur weil nach 2 Tagen dein Ergebnis noch nicht eingetragen wurde.





Leider muss ich dazu auch sagen, das ich zur Zeit leider doch recht wenig Zeit dafür habe, aber ich versuche die Liste trotzdem halbwegs aktuell zu halten.

Hier nun nochmal die aktuelle Liste (Stand 18.11.2012 21:02 Uhr):

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.)  Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich  manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.)  Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten  Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine  Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in  irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder  u.Ä.).



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 2 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 3 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w  @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 4 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 5 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 6 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 7 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s  |
| 8 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 9 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,91 GHz | 22.682 s |
| 10 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 11 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,20 GHz | 23.984 s |
| 12 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,05 GHz | 24.641 s |
| 13 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 14 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 15 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 16 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 17 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 18 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 19 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 20 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 20 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 21 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 22 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 23 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 24 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 25 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 26 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 27 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 28 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 29 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 30 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 31 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 32 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 33 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 34 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 35 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 36 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 37 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 38 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 39 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 40 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 41 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 42 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 43 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 44 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 45 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 46 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 47 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 48 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,40 GHz | 44.968 s |
| 49 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 50 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 51 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 52 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 53 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 54 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 55 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 56 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 57 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 58 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 58 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 59 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 60 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz|  54.647 s
| 61 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 62 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 63 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 64 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 65 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 66 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 67 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 68 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 69 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 70 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 71 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 72 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 73 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 74 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 75 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 76 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 77 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 78 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## quadsoft (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

sow, wieder im 1. post aktualisiert^^ danke


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Guckst du: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-17.html#post4573940 , letztes Update  23.09.2012 21:08 Uhr, da bist du mit drin.   Leider kann ich auf der Startseite keine Liste einfügen, deshalb ist die in der Regel immer irgendwo auf den letzten Seiten des Threads zu finden.


 

Nice! Danke!


----------



## Rasha (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Intel Core I7 3770k @ 3,5 Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mal die neue CPU etwas gequält:

DrDave l Intel Core i7 3770k l 4,90 GHz l 22,558s | Link


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***update***

PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s | Link


----------



## minicoopers (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***
minicoopers | i7 3770K| 5 GHz | 22.417 s | Link


----------



## DrDave (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***
DrDave | i7 3770K| 4,9 GHz | 22.48 s | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade eig. Offset war schon bei +0,26V, aber mit 5GHz ist er am Bootlogo hängen geblieben und mit BCLK von 101 um ca 4950 ist er auch nicht gestartet
Dank offenem Fenster und -8,8°C Außentemperatur war er aber immer unter 70°C


----------



## Tequila (10. November 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Neu***
Tequila | Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,3 GHz | 31.699 s |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (10. November 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Tequila schrieb:


> ***Update***



Wieso Update? 

Du bist doch noch gar nicht in der Liste  (Update schreibt man nur, wenn man ein bereits bestehendes Ergebnis verbessern konnte )


----------



## Aer0 (10. November 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***

Aer0|Intel Core i5-2500k|3,80 GHz|42.074 s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tequila (11. November 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Softy schrieb:


> Wieso Update?
> 
> Du bist doch noch gar nicht in der Liste  (Update schreibt man nur, wenn man ein bereits bestehendes Ergebnis verbessern konnte )


 
Ups,
dachte es wäre gang und gebe 

Also: ***NEU***


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (12. November 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Neu***

Hardwarefreak95|AMD Phenom 2 X4 965 BE|4408,67Mhz|54.647s


Wow, ich glaube ich habe dem schnellsten 4-Kerner Phenom 
Naja, dafür musste ich ihn auch ganz schön Treten, 1,4875V 

Man muss aber sagen, das die Spannungsversorgung unter aller Sau ist vom 870 Extreme 3 von Asrock. 
Mal liegen nur 1,4664V an bei eingestellten 1,4875V, imho sind es lt CPU Z 1,528. 
Es wird zeit das das Board in Müll wandert, Haswell wir warten auf dich! 

mfg


----------



## katajama (13. November 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

I7 3770K @ 4Ghz - 27,525 sek




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (17. November 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

hier mal mein ergebnis mit 24/7 einstellung
24,641s 

pagani-s | i7 3770k | 4,5 GHz | 24,641 s |link


----------



## GBoos (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Wenn ich Euch mit Euren "neumodischen" I7ern und weit hoeheren Taktraten und dann mit meinen antiquirierten 4 Kerner Xeons immer noch schlage, dann kann ich nur feiern. Hab aber den Versuch aufgegeben den ein oder anderen platz zurueckzuholen ... Dann bleibt es nicht mehr so stabil .... Rente naehert sich .

Mit einem 2008er Prozessor nach wie vor auf Platz 13 und 15 zu landen ist schon der Hammer 

VORSICHT, EIN BISSCHEN IRONIE !!!!


----------



## pagani-s (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

wird hier noch aktualisiert?


----------



## biohaufen (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

biohaufen / i7 920 @ 3,8GHz / 56.207 s


----------



## fragenbold (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ich hoffe die Liste wird noch geflegt? ( - <O>)

fragenbold/i5 3570K @ 3,4GHz(non OC)/29.702 s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: So hier nochmal ein bisschen schneller 
fragenbold|i5 3570K@4,2GHz|29.64 s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß fragenbold


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



pagani-s schrieb:


> wird hier noch aktualisiert?



Von meiner Seite aus in unregelmäßigen Abständen ja (ich versuche zumindest 1 * pro Woche nachzuschauen).



fragenbold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Liste wird noch geflegt? ( - <O>)



Zunindest die von mir zusammengestellte Liste wird ab und an aktualisiert, da ich diese leider nicht auf die 1. Seite setzen kann, befindet sich diese irgendwo auf den letzten Threadseiten.

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 13.04.2013 00:37 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s
| 2 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 3 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 4 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 5 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 6 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 7 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 8 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 9 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 10 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 11 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 12 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 13 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 14 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 15 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 16 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 17 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 18 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 19 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 20 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 21 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 21 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 22 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 23 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 24 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 25 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 26 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 27 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 28 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 29 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 30 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 31 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 32 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 33 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 34 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 35 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 36 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 37 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 38 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 39 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 40 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 41 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 42 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 43 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 44 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 45 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 46 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 47 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 48 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 49 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 50 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 51 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 52 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 53 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 54 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 55 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 56 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 57 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 58 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 59 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 60 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 61 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 62 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 62 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 63 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 64 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 65 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 66 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 67 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 68 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 69 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 70 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 71 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 72 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 73 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 74 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 75 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 76 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 77 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 78 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 79 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 80 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 81 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 82 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 83 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 84 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

***Update***

Softy | Intel    Core    i7-3770K | 5,01 GHz | 22,015




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930K | 4,6 GHz | 22,167




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4Ghz | 62.275




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600K | 4,5 GHz | 33,353s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

moin bei meinem eintrag in der liste ist wohl ein tippfehler aufgetaucht
der takt war 4,5ghz und nicht 4,05ghz

edit:
update:
pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,7ghz |23,656s| link


----------



## quadsoft (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

war lang nicht mehr on, nun ist die liste auf der ersten seite wieder aktualisiert^^


----------



## Charly313 (12. März 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So hier nen neuer Bench mit besserer Zeit. Wass ne SSD nicht alles bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loetkolben666 (3. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Loetkolben666 | 3960x @5GHz | 20.28s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## instagib (13. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i5 3570 @ 4x3600

34,7

... So ganz kapier ich die Liste nicht, da sind wohl einige Fehler drin.


----------



## Intel22nm (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



instagib schrieb:


> ... So ganz kapier ich die Liste nicht, da sind wohl einige Fehler drin.


 
Fehler welcher Art ? Im Normaltakt dürfte bei deinem i5-3570 nicht mehr drin sein.

Schaltet man bremsende Hintergrundanwendungen ab, beschleunigt sich die Berechnung, du solltest ausserdem versuchen, mehrere Durchläufe zu machen.


----------



## instagib (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Fehler welcher Art ? Im Normaltakt dürfte bei deinem i5-3570 nicht mehr drin sein.
> 
> Schaltet man bremsende Hintergrundanwendungen ab, beschleunigt sich die Berechnung, du solltest ausserdem versuchen, mehrere Durchläufe zu machen.


 
Ich mein nicht mich sondern andere Benchmarks mit OC und mehr Threads/Kernen.

Zum Beispiel:
37 	Teutonnen 	Intel Core i7 2600k 	4,30 GHz 	34.913 s
36 	Daniel9494 	Intel Core i5 2500k 	4,90 GHz 	34.211 s

Wie kann ich dann auf 34,7 kommen mit einer langsameren CPU?


----------



## Softy (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Das kann viele Ursachen haben, vielleicht waren die anderen Rechner nicht optimiert für den Benchmark (zugemülltes System, viele Hintergrundprogramme etc.) 

Außerdem ist die pro-Takt Leistung von Ivy etwas höher als die von SandyBridge, Sandy braucht ganz grob geschätzt 300MHz mehr um die gleiche Leistung einer Ivy-CPU zu bringen.


----------



## StefanStg (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Softy hat recht. Wenn du einen i7 3770k hast und ihn auf 4,5GHz, müssest du einen i7 2600k auf um die 5GHz bringen damit er genauso schnell ist wie die Ivy CPU.


----------



## Softy (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Sieht man auch bei Platz 25/26/27. Da lief mein i5-2500K mit 5,3 GHz (und alles war für den Benchmark optimiert), und trotzdem ist der i5-3570K @ 4,2 GHz minimal schneller.

Daraus sollte man aber natürlich nicht schließen, dass es sich lohnen würde von Sandy auf Ivy umzusteigen, denn im Alltag merkt man absolut keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Intel22nm (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Sehe ich ähnlich, der MandelBench kann CPU-Optimierungen zwischen den Generationen offenlegen. Alltagsanwendungen verfügen über diesen speziellen Code oder zeigen Vorteile bei der intensiven Kernauslastung von Mehrkernsystemen nur selten.


----------



## Softy (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,6 GHz | 461,966 s


----------



## minicoopers (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Softy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
War dir der i7 zu stark


----------



## Softy (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Das ist mein Office Knecht  Und den übertakte ich gerade  Immerhin 424 Sekunden  Wenn das so weiter geht, schaffe ich Platz 1 

Screenshot kommt später, ich muss in die Arbeit  -.-


----------



## minicoopers (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Achso, wie weit hast Du ihn denn schon übertaktet  
3 GHz sollten schon drin sein   

Viel Spaß


----------



## Laudian (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Laudian, i7-3770k@4,42ghz, 25,351s

Der Benchmark scheint bei mir um fast 0,1s schneller zu laufen, wenn ich die Bilder vom letzten Durchlauf von Hand lösche


----------



## Softy (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



minicoopers schrieb:


> 3 GHz sollten schon drin sein



Ich taste mich langsam ran 

Hier also das erste Ergebnis von Pimp-my-Office-Rechner :


****Update****

Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424,697 s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubi (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Das lief ja sogar um einiges besser als gedacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. April 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 24.6.2013 20:24 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s
| 2 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 3 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 4 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 5 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 6 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 7 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 8 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 9 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 10 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 11 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 12 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 13 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 14 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 15 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 16 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 17 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 18 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 19 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 20 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 21 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 22 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 23 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 23 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 24 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 25 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 26 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 27 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 28 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 29 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 30 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s | 
| 31 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 32 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 33 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 34 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 35 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 36 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 37 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 38 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 39 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 40 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 41 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 42 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 43 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 44 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 45 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 46 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 47 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 48 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 49 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 50 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 51 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 52 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 53 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 54 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 55 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 56 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 57 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 58 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 59 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 60 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 61 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 62 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 63 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 64 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 65 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 66 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 66 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 67 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 68 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 69 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 70 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 71 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 72 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 73 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 60.627 s |
| 74 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 75 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 76 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 77 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 78 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 79 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 80 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 81 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 82 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 83 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 84 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 85 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 86 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 87 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 88 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 89 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 90 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## quadsoft (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

hey, testet das mal für die neuen Haswell Prozessoren


----------



## pagani-s (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

pagani-s | AMD 6800k | 4,8 GHz | 60,627 s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180210 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Der i7 3770 von meinem Vater  (Leider ohne K)

i7 3770 | 3.40 GHz | 29.906 Sek.


----------



## RedBrain (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RedBrain | i7 3770 | 3.40 GHz | 29.765 Sek

EDIT:
Mehr kann ich es nicht herausholen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RedBrain | i7 3770 | 3.40 Ghz | 29.702 Sek


----------



## Gast20180210 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach lass mich doch in ruhe :/


----------



## RedBrain (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@ThePcSwagTogether



Schneller als 29,7 sek kriege ich wohl nix hin.


----------



## Gast20180210 (24. Juni 2013)

RedBrain schrieb:


> @ThePcSwagTogether
> 
> 
> 
> Schneller als 29,7 sek kriege ich wohl nix hin.



N bissle vielleicht aber dann auch nicht viel mehr


----------



## Gast20180210 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So jetzt ist MEIN Rechner mit einem auf 3.10 GHz übertaktetem Intel Core 2 Duo e6420 dran 

ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo | e6420 | Stock: 2.13 GHz. OCed auf 3.10 GHz | 276.559 Sek.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Colonel Faulkner | i7-3770K | 4.30 GHz | 25.787 Sek.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.6 Ghz | 44,757 sec



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 2.7.2013 22:19 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s
| 2 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 3 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 4 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 5 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 6 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 7 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 8 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 9 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 10 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 11 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 12 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 13 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 14 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 15 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 16 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 17 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 18 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s | 
| 19 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 20 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 21 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 22 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 23 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s | 
| 24 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 25 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 26 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 26 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 27 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 28 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 29 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 30 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 31 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 32 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 33 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 34 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 35 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 36 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 37 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 38 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 39 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 40 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 41 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 42 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 43 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 44 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 45 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 46 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 47 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 48 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 49 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 50 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 51 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 52 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 53 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 54 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 55 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 56 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 57 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 58 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 59 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 60 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 61 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 62 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 63 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 64 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 65 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 66 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 67 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 68 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 69 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 70 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 71 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 71 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 72 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 73 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 74 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 75 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 76 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 77 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 78 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 60.627 s |
| 79 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 80 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 81 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 82 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 83 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 84 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 85 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 86 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 87 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 88 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 89 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 90 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 91 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 92 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 93 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo e6420 |3,10 GHz | 276.559 s |
| 94 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 95 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 96 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## HelfersHelfer77 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mein i7 3770K hat's auf 4,3 GHz in 25,6 sek geschafft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrWoogey (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

MrWoogey | i7-4770 | 3,9 GHz | 27.375 sek


----------



## Saguya (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Performing benchmark... Please wait.
100 %
Benchmark complete!

Result: 49.328 s

Creating image of fractal...
100 %
Created!


----------



## General Quicksilver (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Saguya schrieb:


> Performing benchmark... Please wait.
> 100 %
> Benchmark complete!
> 
> ...



CPU?
Takt?

Stimmen die Werte aus dem anderen Thread: AMD FX-6350 @ 3,90 GHz ??? 

Update

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich  manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem  verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim  Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese  Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur /  Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 23.8.2013 21:47 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 2 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 3 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 4 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 5 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 6 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 7 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 8 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 9 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 10 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 11 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 12 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 13 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 14 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 15 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 16 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 17 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 18 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 19 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 20 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 21 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 22 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 23 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 24 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 25 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 26 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 27 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 28 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 28 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 29 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 30 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 31 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 32 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 33 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 34 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 35 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 36 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 37 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 38 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 39 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 40 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 41 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 42 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 43 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 44 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 45 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 46 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 47 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 48 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 49 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 50 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 51 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 52 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 53 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 54 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 55 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 56 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 57 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 58 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 59 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 60 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 61 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 62 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 63 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 64 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 65 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 66 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 67 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 68 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 69 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 70 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 71 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 72 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 73 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 74 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 75 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 76 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 77 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 77 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 78 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 79 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 80 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 81 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 82 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 83 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 84 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 85 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 86 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 87 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 88 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 89 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 90 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 91 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 92 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 93 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 94 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 95 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 96 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 97 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 98 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 99 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo e6420 |3,10 GHz | 276.559 s |
| 100 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 101 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 102 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |
@ MrWoogey

Punkt  2:

2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.

Und du hast einmal einen i7 und einmal einen i5, also 2 verschiedene CPUs. Es würden auch 2 verschiedene Ergebnise für eine CPU eingetragen, wenn diese Besonderheiten haben (z.B.: deaktivierte Kerne /SMT / usw. Es werden nur nicht 2 Ergebnisse für die selbe CPU eingetragen. (Es sei denn, es gäbe eine spezielle besonderheit, z.B.: extrem niedriger Takt oder sowas).

Die Liste hat mit dem letzten Update Platz 100 erreicht und umfasst 102 Ergebnisse (da 2 Doppelplazierungen vorkommen).


----------



## 45thFuchs (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hier mal ein Haswell I5K auf einem H87 Board @4,9 ghz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



45thFuchs | i5-4670k | 4,9 GHz | 22.922 sek


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Neues Ergebnis für meinen Deskltop-PC, ist eigentlich schon eine Weile her :

fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 Ghz | 45,210 s


----------



## MrWoogey (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



MrWoogey schrieb:


> MrWoogey | i7-4770 | 3,9 GHz | 27.375 sek



Laut Regel beste Wert , zählt das dann auch bei 2 verschiedene CPU´s ?

MrWoogey | i5-4677k | 4,0 GHz | 28.455 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GBoos (16. August 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Nach wie vor erstaunt wie man mit einem 5 Jahre alten 2 x QX9775er Setup hier noch Platz 20 halten kann ....


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. August 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7-3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (22. August 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

update

pagani-s | AMD 6800k | 4,8 GHz | 58,968 s 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...icture676050-mandelbench-6800k-neu-4-8ghz.jpg


----------



## tehrob (22. September 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



17.719  2x X5680 @4,5GHz

skaliert leider nicht mit soviel kernen :/

mfg rob


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Der Screenshot ist winzig, lad es doch hier übers Forum hoch.


----------



## tehrob (22. September 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

du musst es nur anklicken, dann öffnet es sich.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. September 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@ tehrob

Also ich bekomme das Bild auch nicht geöffnet....

EDIT:

Der Link zum Bild: Bild: mandel45p5ka1.jpg - abload.de Ermöglicht durch die Hilfe bei abload  ....

Bezüglich der maximalen Threadanzahl hat Quadsoft sich schon einmal geöußert gehabt:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





Update

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 06.10.2013 22:17 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12 Threads| 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 2 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12 Threads| 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 3 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 4 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 5 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 6 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 7 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 8 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 9 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 10 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 11 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 12 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 13 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 14 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 15 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 16 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 17 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 18 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 19 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 20 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 21 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 22 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 23 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 24 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 25 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 26 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 27 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 28 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 29 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 30 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 30 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 31 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 32 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 33 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 34 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 35 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 36 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 37 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 38 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 39 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 40 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 41 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 42 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 43 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 44 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 45 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 46 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 47 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 48 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 49 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 50 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 51 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 52 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 53 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 54 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 55 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 56 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 57 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 58 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 59 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 60 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 61 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 62 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 63 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 64 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 65 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 66 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 67 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 68 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 69 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 70 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 71 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 72 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 73 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 74 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 75 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 76 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 77 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 78 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 79 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 79 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 80 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 81 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 82 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 83 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 84 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 85 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 86 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 87 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 88 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 89 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 90 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 91 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 92 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 93 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 94 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 95 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 96 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 97 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 98 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 99 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 100 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 101 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 102 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo e6420 |3,10 GHz | 276.559 s |
| 103 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 104 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 105 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## DrDave (22. September 2013)

tehrob schrieb:


> http://abload.de/image.php?img=mandel45p5ka1.jpg
> 
> 17.719  2x X5680 @4,5GHz
> 
> ...



Vlt. könntest du mit deaktiviertem HT eine noch bessere Zeit erreichen, wenn nur 12 threads genutzt werden.


----------



## tehrob (23. September 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

ohne ht zu 100% ausgelastet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit ht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg rob


----------



## tehrob (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

so mal ein kleines update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg rob


----------



## tehrob (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

so , wollte mich nicht damit zufrieden geben  die 14er zeiten werden angepeilt 

http://abload.de/img/mandel49aksnz.jpg

mfg rob


----------



## tehrob (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

89.264 | tehrob | i5 750 @ 2,67 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1333 MHz CL 11-12-11-24 2T| Link



mfg rob


----------



## pagani-s (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

hab mit mehr leistung gerechnet

58.687 |pagani-s | i7 920 @ 3,6 Ghz | 4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T| Link


----------



## xsiyahx (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

17,234 I xsiyahx I 4930K@4,4 ghz I 8GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL9-11-9-27 2T Link


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Dezember 2013)

36,984|Stern1710| i5 3470 @3,2 |16 GB irgendwas mit 1600Mhz|


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@ Dr.Helium

Das Programm unterstützt nur 12 Threads, daher das @ 12 Threads bei mehr als 12 parallel ausführbaren Threads.

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 22.04.2014 00:00 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 2 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 3 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 4 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 5 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 6 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 7 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 8 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 9 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 10 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 11 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 12 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 13 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 14 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 16 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 17 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 18 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 19 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 20 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 21 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 22 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 23 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 24 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 25 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 26 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 27 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 28 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 29 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 30 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 31 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 32 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 33 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 34 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 35 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 35 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 36 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 37 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 38 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 39 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 40 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 41 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 42 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 43 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 44 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 45 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 46 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 47 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 48 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 49 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 50 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 51 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 52 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 53 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 54 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 55 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 56 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 57 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 58 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 59 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 60 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 61 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 62 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 63 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 64 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 65 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 66 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 67 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 68 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 69 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 70 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 71 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 72 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 73 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 74 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 75 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 76 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 77 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 78 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 79 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 80 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 81 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 82 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 83 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 84 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 85 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 86 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 87 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 87 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 88 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 89 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 90 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 91 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 92 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 93 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 94 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 95 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 96 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 97 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 98 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 99 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 100 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 101 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 102 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 103 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 104 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 105 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 106 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 107 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 108 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 109 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 110 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 111 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 112 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 113 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 114 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 115 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## Gast20180210 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Bin etwas spät dran 

256.872 Sek.|ThePcSwagTogether| Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @3,20 GHz.|8 GB mit 800 bzw. 400 MHz.|


----------



## Schrotti (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

17,094 | Schrotti | 4930K@4,5 GHz | 16GB DDR3-1866MHz  CL9-10-9-28 2T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

22,781 | MasterSax | 4770K@4,7 GHz | 8GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T [URL=http://www.directupload.net]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

30,233 s | FeuerToifel | FX-8320 @4,7GHz (all cores) | 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL9-9-9-24




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



35,724 s | FeuerToifel | FX-8320 @4,0GHz (all cores) | 8GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL9-9-9-24

bestes ergebnis, alles andere abgeschaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein erster durchlauf mit 4GHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal durchlaufen lassen mit cpu-z übersicht über alle kerne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@stock (3,5GHz, turbo an) hab ich 39,etwas.

was alles nimmt einfluss auf das ergebnis? nur die anzahl der kerne und der takt, also die verwendete cpu?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Phenbom2 x6 1090t 3,8ghz
42,9 Sekunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Helium (17. April 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

2x Intel Xeon E5-2640 (2,5 GHz) mit insgesamt 24 Threads.
23,884 Sekunden [Update: vorher 27.55s]

```
************************************
          MandelBench v1.0

       (c) 2011 by A. Jablonski
************************************

Performing benchmark... Please wait.
100 %
Benchmark complete!

Result: 23.884 s

Creating image of fractal...
100 %
Created!

Deleting files... Complete!
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch einer:
Intel i3-2367M (1,4 GHz)
214,016 Sekunden

edit:
Erstes Ergebnis aktualisiert.
Die Prozessoren haben sich immer runtergetaktet. Nachdem ich in den Energieoptionen von "Ausbalanciert" auf "Höchstleistung" umgestellt hatte waren anstatt 27 nun 23,884 Sekunden drin.
Hier das aktualisierte Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. April 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ach, dann pack ich meinen alten Screenshot von den Xeon E5 auch mal aus. Schade, dass der Benchmark nur so wenige Threads unterstützt, wie man im direkten Vergleich mit den E5-2640 sehen kann steigt die Leistung nicht wirklich, wenn man von 24 auf 32 Threads geht. Liegt wohl an der Systemoptimierung, dass die Octas überhaupt vorne liegen.

19.157 | Apfelkuchen | 2x Xeon E5 2650ES@2,3GHz | 16GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-24 1T | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (9. August 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

75,426s| pagani-s | 7850k @ 4ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL11-11-11-30 CR1 | Link


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. August 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 07.06.2015 00:13 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 07.03.2015 00:33 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 2 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 3 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 4 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 5 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 6 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 7 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 8 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 9 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 10 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 11 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 12 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 13 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 14 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 15 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 16 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 17 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 18 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 19 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 20 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 21 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 22 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 23 | Dr.Helium | 2* Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 24.414 s |
| 24 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 25 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 26 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 27 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 28 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 29 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 30 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 31 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 32 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 33 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 34 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 35 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 36 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 36 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 37 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 38 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 39 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 40 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 41 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 42 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 43 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 44 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 45 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 46 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 47 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 48 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 49 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 50 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 51 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 52 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 53 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 54 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 55 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 56 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 57 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 58 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 59 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 60 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 61 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 62 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 63 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 64 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 65 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 66 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 67 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 68 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 69 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 70 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 71 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 72 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 73 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 74 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 75 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 76 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 77 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 78 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 79 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 80 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 81 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 82 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 83 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 84 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 85 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 86 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 87 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 88 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 89 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 89 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 90 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 91 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 92 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 93 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 94 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 95 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 96 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 97 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 98 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 99 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 100 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 101 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 102 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 103 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 104 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 105 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s | 
| 106 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 107 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 108 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 109 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 110 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 111 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 112 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 113 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 114 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 115 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 116 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 117 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 118 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 119 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 120 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 121 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## ceVoIX (13. September 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

152,382s | Athlon 5350 @ 2,1GHz | 8GB DDR3- 1600 CL9-9-9-24
http://abload.de/image.php?img=mandelbench-athlon535d5ctg.jpg


----------



## 4DGURU (16. September 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Wenn man paar Hintergrunddienste laufen hat ist der Bench langsamer.

Bei mir kommen so 34-35 Sekunden raus.


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. September 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



4DGURU schrieb:


> Wenn man paar Hintergrunddienste laufen hat ist der Bench langsamer.
> 
> Bei mir kommen so 34-35 Sekunden raus.



Sorry, aber das ist so nicht eintragbar. Bitte gebe eine konkrete Zeit an. Entscheidend ist die beste Zeit, also die kürzeste, dabei ist keine bestimmte Anzahl von Durchläufen vorgesehen.


----------



## pagani-s (16. November 2014)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

81,854s| pagani-s | Phenom 2 x 4 20 @ 3,2ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz@1600Mhz CL11-11-11-30 CR1 | Link

update
75,567s| pagani-s | Phenom 2 x 4 20 @ 3,3ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz@1600Mhz CL11-11-11-30 CR1 | Link

hier nochwas neues vom 22.12.2014

66,644s| pagani-s | i7 860@ 3,915ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz CL11-11-11-30 CR1 | Link


----------



## Dr.Helium (6. März 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

24,414s| Dr.Helium | 2xXeon E5-2640 @ 2,5 GHz | 64GB DDR3-1333MHz CL9-9-9-34 CR1 | Link
Auf dem Server laufen allerdings 10 Server im Hintergrund. Somit dürfte das Ergebnis nicht so aussagekräftig über die wahre Leistung sein .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarvinSchoe (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i5 4570 auf 3.4 GHz


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

zur info für diejenigen, die diese cpu nicht kennen. das ist ein phenom2 x4 960t zum x6 freigeschaltet

57,00s| pagani-s | Phenom 2 x 6 1605 @ 3,0ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz@1600Mhz CL11-11-11-28 CR1 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ein auslesefehler von cpu-z phenom2 x2 b60 mit 2 kerne und 6 threads 
45,25s| pagani-s | Phenom 2 x 6 1605 @ 3,6ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz@1600Mhz CL11-11-11-28 CR1 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayR91 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i7 5820k @ 4ghz


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Na kommt ich setze euch dann mal einen oben hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normale 24/7-Settings von mir aktuell, 13,195s mit 5960X@4,1 GHz.


----------



## JayR91 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Das haben 200Mhz mehr gebracht bei mir
Irgendwie weniger als erwartet


----------



## pagani-s (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

update 
44,562s| pagani-s | Phenom 2 x 6 1605 @ 4,0ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz@1600Mhz CL11-11-11-28 CR1 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 16.06.2015 20:47 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 14.06.2015 23:31 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Incredible Alk | Intel i7 5960x @ 12 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 2 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 3 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 4 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 5 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 6 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 7 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 8 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 9 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 10 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 11 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 12 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 13 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 14 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 15 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 16 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 17 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 18 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 19 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 20 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 21 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 22 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 23 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 24 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 25 | Dr.Helium | 2* Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 24.414 s |
| 26 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 27 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 28 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 29 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 30 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 31 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 32 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 33 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 34 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 35 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 36 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 37 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 38 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 38 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 39 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 40 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 41 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 42 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 43 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 44 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 45 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 46 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 47 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 48 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 49 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 50 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 51 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 52 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 53 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 54 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 55 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 56 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 57 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 58 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 59 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 60 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 61 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 62 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 63 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,60 GHz | 35.958 s |
| 64 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 65 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 66 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 67 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 68 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 69 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 70 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 71 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 72 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 73 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 74 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 75 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 76 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 77 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 78 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 44.562 s |
| 79 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 80 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 81 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 82 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 83 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 84 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 85 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 86 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 87 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 88 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 89 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 90 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 91 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 92 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 93 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 93 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 94 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 95 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 96 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 97 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 98 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 99 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 100 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 101 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 102 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 103 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 104 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 105 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 106 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 107 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 108 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 109 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 110 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 111 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 112 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 113 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 114 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 115 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 116 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 117 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 118 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 119 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 120 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 121 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 122 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 123 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 124 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 125 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## ich558 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i5 4440 @ stock 3,1 Ghz Bürorechner 
37,253 s
Gar nicht schlecht wenn man die Liste ansieht


----------



## JayR91 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Nochmal aktualisiert nun @ 4,5ghz


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Kleine Korrektur für die Liste: ein 5960X hat 16 Threads, keine 12.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur für die Liste: ein 5960X hat 16 Threads, keine 12.



Korektur der Korektur das Programm erzeugt maximal 12 Threads, deshalb habe ich das bei den entsprechenden CPU Konfigurationen auch vermerkt. Generell habe ich die Threadanzahl vermerkt wenn diese von der nativen parallel ausführbaren Threadanzahl abweicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Korektur der Korektur das Programm erzeugt maximal 12 Threads, deshalb habe ich das bei den entsprechenden CPU Konfigurationen auch vermerkt.



Eine solche Punktzahl/Zeit wäre von mir nicht erreichbar wenn er nur 12 Threads auslasten würde (dann dürfte ein 5960X ja nicht schneller als ein 5930K/5820K sein, eher langsamer wegen des geringeren Taktes, auch das Dual-Nehalem System wäre dann sehr viel langsamer) und wie man sehen kann generiert der Mandelbench sehr wohl 16 Threads und lastet meine CPU voll aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dass tehrobs X5680er CPUs mit SMT (=24 Threads) fast 25% schneller sind als ohne SMT (=12 Threads) wo 25-30% Leistungsgewinn so ziemlich das Optimum für SMT darstellt was möglich ist legt nahe, dass der Bench sogar 24 Threads voll bedienen kann.


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine solche Punktzahl/Zeit wäre von mir nicht erreichbar wenn er nur 12 Threads auslasten würde (dann dürfte ein 5960X ja nicht schneller als ein 5930K/5820K sein, eher langsamer wegen des geringeren Taktes, auch das Dual-Nehalem System wäre dann sehr viel langsamer) und wie man sehen kann generiert der Mandelbench sehr wohl 16 Threads und lastet meine CPU voll aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich beziehe mich mit den 12 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Sofern Quadsoft nicht den Quellcode complett offenlegt könnte man maximal das Programm decompilieren um zu sehen ob der entsprechende Subprozess tatsächlich mehr als 12 Threads erzeugt. Die Auslastung in deinem Taskmanager würde dafür sprechen, wobei aber trotzdem nicht geklärt ist wo diese herkommt (eventuell parallel laufende Prozesse des Programms zur Berechnung?).  Zuwächse der Gescwindigkeit lässt sich theoretisch bis ~ 14 Kerne durch exklusive Verwendund echter Kerne ohne Nebenlasst erklären (12 reale Kerne für das Programm ohne Last auf den zugehörigen SMT - Kernen, + 2 weitere Kerne für das System). Generell wäre es aber schön das Programm nochmal in der Art umzuschreiben, dass konstantere Zeiten bei erhöhtem Rechenaufwand (größeres Bild / und oder höhere Interationstiefe) mit fast beliebiger Threadanzahl (bei den Fraktalen kann theoretisch jeder Bildpunkt in einem seperaten Thread berechnet werden, was ich auch bevorzugen würde, da dann fast immer alle verfügbaren resourcen je Kern ausgelastet werden würden), außerdem wäre eine einstellbae Threadanzahl schön. (Ich habe festgestellt das manchmal auch 2 Threads pro Kern manchmal nochmal etwas mehr Rechenleistung ergeben als 1 Thread pro Kern bei diversen Programmen).


----------



## 0madmexx0 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



0madmexx0 schrieb:


> madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.6 Ghz | 44,757 sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Update von mir mit etwas mehr OC*

0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.9 Ghz | 41,293 sec




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 19.07.2015 21:48 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Stand 19.07.2015 21:48 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 13.390 s |
| 2 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 3 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 4 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 5 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 6 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 7 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 8 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 9 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 10 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 11 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 12 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 13 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 14 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 15 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 16 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 17 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 18 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 19 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 20 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 21 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 22 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 23 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 24 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 25 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 26 | Dr.Helium | 2* Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 24.414 s |
| 27 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 28 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 29 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 30 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 31 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 32 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 33 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 34 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 35 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 36 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 37 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.516 s |
| 38 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 39 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 40 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 40 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 41 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 42 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 43 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 44 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 45 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 46 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 47 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 48 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 49 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 50 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 51 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 52 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 53 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 54 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 55 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 56 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 57 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 58 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 59 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 60 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 61 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 62 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 63 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 64 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 65 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 66 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 67 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 68 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 69 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 70 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 71 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 72 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 73 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 74 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 75 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 76 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 77 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 78 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 79 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 80 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 81 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |

| 82 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 83 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 84 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 85 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 86 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 87 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 88 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 89 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 90 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 91 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 92 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 93 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 94 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 95 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 95 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 96 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 97 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 98 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 99 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 100 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 101 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 102 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 103 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 104 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 105 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 106 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 107 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 108 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 109 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 110 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 111 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 112 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 113 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 114 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 115 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 116 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 117 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 118 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 119 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 120 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 121 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 122 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 123 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 124 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 125 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 126 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 127 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

HisN | Intel 5960X | 4.5 Ghz | 12,625 sec





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update. Da ging noch was


----------



## pagani-s (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

update selber takt, selbe cpu, anderer name in cpu-z und anderer wert
42,328s| pagani-s | Phenom 2 x 6 1605 @ 4,0ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz@1600Mhz CL11-11-11-28 CR1 | Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weils so schön war noch
42,046s| pagani-s | Phenom 2 x 6 1605 @ 4,0ghz | 8GB DDR3-2133MHz@1600Mhz CL11-11-11-28 CR1 |Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

ich558| i5 3570k | 4,5 Ghz | 27,516 s

edit: Ich finds krass wie hoch die Unterschiede sind bei den Architekturen Sandy, Ivy, Haswell. Woran liegt das?
Der Ivy ist mit fast dem selben Takt wie der Sandy um einiges schneller und der Haswell ist trotz nur 3,1Ghz nur wenig langsamer als der Sandy mit 4,5 Ghz 


ich558Intel Core i5 2500k4,60 GHz35.958 s

ich558Intel Core i5 44403,09 GHz37.253 s


----------



## HisN (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Je neuer die Generation, desto mehr Befehle können pro Takt gerechnet werden.
Dazu läuft der Benchmark auch noch absolut CPU-Limitiert.
D.h. schnellerer und besser organisierter Cache und schnellerer RAM kommen hier zusätzlich zum tragen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



ich558 schrieb:


> ich finds krass wie hoch die Unterschiede sind bei den Architekturen Sandy, Ivy, Haswell. Woran liegt das?



Von einer Generation zur nächsten wurden hier immer nur kleine Detailverbesserungen gemacht, deswegen sind über viele benchmarks gemittelt die Performancezuwächse sehr klein (einstelliger Prozentbereich).
Wenn du aber eine Anwendung hast, die ganz spezielle Befehle nutzt wie der Mandelbench und dann mit diesem Befehl genau eine der genannten Detailverbesserungen triffst wird diese eine Anwendung sehr viel schneller dadurch - genau das ist hier passiert. Ivy/Haswell haben an genau der Stelle eine Verbesserung in der Architektur erhalten die dem MandelBench extrem hilft.

Weil ichs gerne mache ein Vergleich zur realen Welt, dann wird einfacher:
Stell dir vor ein neues Modell eines Autos hätte einen Kofferraum der 2 cm breiter ist als beim Vorgänger. Der neue Kofferraum kann 160cm lange Stangen transportieren und geht zu, der alte nur 158cm lange. Die Verbesserung ist minimal und für 99,9% aller Aufgaben belanglos, das Auto kann genauso viele Bierkästen fahren wie vorher. Wenn du aber die spezielle Aufgabe hast, genau 160cm lange Stangen zu transportieren (Mandelbench) passen in das neue Modell auf einmal doppelt so viele Stangen (gerade) rein wo man in dem alten noch irgendwie quer/diagonal legen musste was ineffizient ist.

Bei CPUs kanns da schon sein, dass ein minimal vergrößerter Cache oder ein minimal andres Cache-Management ausreicht, dass nun ein Programm komplett im schnellen Chache vorgehalten werden kann was vorher eben grade so eben nicht passte - und die CPU ständig auf den lahmen RAM warten musste.


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hab kürzlich schon mal so eine gute Erklärung von dir gelesen und jetzt schon wieder. Du wärst ein guter Lehrer 

Daher lieb ich CPU Benches. Man sieht einfach viel besser was sich in der Entwicklung getan hat.


----------



## ich558 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update:
ich558| i5 2500k | 5,0 Ghz | 32,935 s


----------



## ich558 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update:
ich558| i5 3570k | 4,7 Ghz | 26,266 s


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Das ist echt pervers wie wenig man da mit roher Gewalt(lies viele "alte" Threads) ausrichten kann:
Olstyle|i7 3960X|4,4GHz|23,681s


----------



## General Quicksilver (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 02.08.2015 22:21 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Stand 02.08.2015 22:21 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12 Threads | 4,76 GHz | 11.547 s |
| 2 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 3 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 4 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 5 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 6 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 7 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 8 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 17.426 s |
| 9 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 10 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 11 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 12 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 13 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 14 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 15 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 16 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 17 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 18 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 19 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 20 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 21 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 22 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 23 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 24 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 25 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 26 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 27 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.681 s |
| 28 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 29 | Dr.Helium | 2* Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 24.414 s |
| 30 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 31 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 32 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 33 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 34 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 35 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 36 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 37 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 38 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 39 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 40 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 41 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 42 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 43 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 43 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 44 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 45 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 46 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 47 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 48 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 49 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 50 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 51 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 52 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 53 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 54 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 55 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 56 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 57 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 58 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 59 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 60 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 61 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 62 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 63 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 64 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 65 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 66 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s
| 67 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 68 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 69 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 70 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 71 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 72 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 73 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 74 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 75 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 76 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 77 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 78 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 79 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 80 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 81 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 82 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 83 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 84 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 85 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 86 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 87 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 88 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 89 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 90 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 91 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 92 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 93 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 94 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 95 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 96 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 97 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 98 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 98 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Threads | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 99 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 100 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 101 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 102 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 103 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 104 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 105 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 106 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 107 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 108 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 109 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 110 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 111 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 112 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 113 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 114 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 115 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 116 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 117 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 118 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 119 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 120 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 121 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 122 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 123 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 124 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 125 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 126 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 127 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 128 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 129 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 130 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## HisN (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

HisN | Intel 5960X | 4.5 Ghz | 12,625 sec





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 5960X hat übrigens 16 Threads, meiner und der von Alk


----------



## General Quicksilver (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



HisN schrieb:


> HisN | Intel 5960X | 4.5 Ghz | 12,625 sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du die Diskusion zwischen Alk und mir durchgelesen hättest, wüstest du warum @ 12 Threads da steht. 

--> 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur für die Liste: ein 5960X hat 16 Threads, keine 12.





General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Korektur der Korektur das Programm  erzeugt maximal 12 Threads, deshalb habe ich das bei den entsprechenden  CPU Konfigurationen auch vermerkt. Generell habe ich die Threadanzahl  vermerkt wenn diese von der nativen parallel ausführbaren Threadanzahl  abweicht.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine solche Punktzahl/Zeit wäre von mir  nicht erreichbar wenn er nur 12 Threads auslasten würde (dann dürfte ein  5960X ja nicht schneller als ein 5930K/5820K sein, eher langsamer wegen  des geringeren Taktes, auch das Dual-Nehalem System wäre dann sehr viel  langsamer) und wie man sehen kann generiert der Mandelbench sehr wohl  16 Threads und lastet meine CPU voll aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich mit den 12 Threads auf folgende Aussage:
> 
> 
> quadsoft schrieb:
> ...



--> bei nochmal genauerem Überlegen gibt es eventuell sogar mehrere Erklärungen, das Faraktale Bild wird zwar mit maximal 12 Threads berechnet (= auch zu erkennen, das maximal 12 Teilbilder entstehen, die dann zusammengesetzt werden), aber das Zusammensetzen des Bildes ist wohl nicht limitiert, also es können wohl mehr Threads für das Zusammensetzen benutzt werden als für das Berechnen des Bildes, zumindest wäre das eine Vermutung von mir. Die Frage ist aber nun ab wann das Programm die Zeit misst und wie stark die Zeit von Hintergrundprozessen beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## enta (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

enta | Intel 5820K | 4,5Ghz | 17,426 sec


----------



## Daniel9494 (2. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

24/7 Settings :b
Daniel9494|i5 3570K|4,9GHz|24.875s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superior1337 (2. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

jo 24/7 settings easy und nun geben wa noch einmal gas
(24/7 settings 4,5@1,24v




so nr 2.0 ist da


MTC FTW !!!



demnächst wir noch einer kommen da ich einen selektierten 5960x bekomme


----------



## JeanLegi (3. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal meinen Wert posten.

5820K@1,45V | 5,0Ghz | 15,063s

24/7 bin ich noch am testen 

MTC FTW!!


----------



## Superior1337 (3. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



JeanLegi schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mich auch mal meinen Wert posten.
> 
> 5820K@1,45V | 5,0Ghz | 15,063s
> 
> ...



gut gemacht brudi bin stolz auf dich


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Pff....


5820K@1,424V | 4,95Ghz | 14,469s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MTC FTW!!


----------



## wodgod (4. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

so mal mein 5960x 

11,125 s 


mfg
Daniel


----------



## Superior1337 (5. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



wodgod schrieb:


> so mal mein 5960x
> 
> 11,125 s
> 
> ...



nice daniel!!! 
 bald ist die cpu mein 

wieder eienr der MTC Leute ^^


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 16.08.2015 22:39 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Stand 16.08.2015 22:39 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.125 s |
| 2 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 3 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,76 GHz | 11.547 s |
| 4 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 5 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 6 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,01 GHz | 14.430 s |
| 7 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,95 GHz | 14.469 s |
| 8 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 9 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 10 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 11 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 12 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 13 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 14 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 15 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 16 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 17 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 18 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 19 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 20 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 21 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 22 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 23 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 24 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 25 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 26 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 27 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 28 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 29 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 30 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 31 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 32 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 33 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 34 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.681 s |
| 35 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 36 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 37 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 38 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 39 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 40 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 41 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 42 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 43 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 44 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 45 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 46 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 47 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 48 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 49 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 49 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 50 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 51 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 52 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 53 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 54 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 55 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 56 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 57 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 58 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 59 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 60 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 61 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 62 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 63 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 64 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 65 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 66 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 67 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 68 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 69 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 70 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 71 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 72 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 73 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 74 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 75 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 76 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 77 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 78 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 79 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 80 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 81 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 82 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 83 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 84 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 85 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 86 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 87 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 88 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 89 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 90 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 91 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 92 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 93 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 94 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 95 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 96 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 97 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 98 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 99 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 100 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 101 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 102 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 103 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 104 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 104 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 105 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 106 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 107 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 108 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 109 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 110 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 111 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 112 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 113 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 114 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 115 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 116 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 117 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 118 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 119 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 120 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 121 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 122 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 123 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 124 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 125 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 126 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 127 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 128 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 129 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 130 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 131 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 132 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 133 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 134 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 135 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 136 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## enta (5. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update

enta | Intel 5820K | 4,5Ghz | 16,224 sec


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

ich558 | Intel i7 4790k | 4,7Ghz | 22,422 sec


----------



## Markus_P (16. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

5820K

4,8ghz mit 1,325vcore
4,4ghz mit 1,2v (Chache)


Leider hab ich einen Schrott 2400er Ram 

Sonst bin ich zufrieden unter Luft 

15,172sec

mfg MTC


----------



## wodgod (17. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

brauche neue 8 Kerner  11 sek müssen fallen 


mfg
daniel


----------



## iReckyy (17. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

i7 5820K 4,75GHz


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Das Biosupdate hat wohl an den Subtimings gedreht.
Olstyle|i7 3960X|4,4GHz|23,322s


----------



## Superior1337 (18. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

^finde ich gut das MTC-OC team regiert die tabelle


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 19.08.2015 21:49Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Stand 19.08.2015 21:49 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.125 s |
| 2 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 3 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,76 GHz | 11.547 s |
| 4 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 5 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 6 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 7 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,01 GHz | 14.430 s |
| 8 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 9 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 10 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 11 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,75 GHz | 15.428 s |
| 12 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 13 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 14 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 15 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 16 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 17 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 18 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 19 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 20 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 21 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 22 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 23 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 24 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 25 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 26 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 27 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 28 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 29 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 30 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 31 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 32 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 33 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 34 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 35 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 36 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 37 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 38 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 39 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 40 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 41 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 42 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 43 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 44 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 45 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 46 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 47 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 48 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 49 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 50 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 50 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 51 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 52 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 53 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 54 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 55 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 56 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 57 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 58 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 59 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 60 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 61 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 62 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 63 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 64 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 65 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 66 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 67 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 68 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 69 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 70 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 71 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 72 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 73 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 74 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 75 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 76 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 77 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 78 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 79 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 80 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 81 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 82 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 83 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 84 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 85 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 86 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 87 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 88 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 89 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 90 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 91 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 92 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 93 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 94 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 95 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 96 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 97 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 98 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 99 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 100 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 101 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 102 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 103 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 104 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 105 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 106 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 106 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 107 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 108 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 109 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 110 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 111 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 112 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 113 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 114 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 115 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 116 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 117 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 118 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 119 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 120 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 121 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 122 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 123 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 124 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 125 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 126 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,21 GHz | 79.888 s |
| 127 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 128 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 129 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 130 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 131 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 132 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 133 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 134 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 135 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 136 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 137 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 138 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 139 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ein kleines Update von mir für Tino 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wodgod (19. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

ihr gebt ganz schön spannung drauf


----------



## CodeHD (19. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So, dank diesem Test hier mein erstes Benchmarkergebnis 

Hier mein etwas älterer PC mit Phenom II X4 955BE unübertaktet. Mein neuerer und etwas potenterer Laptop kommt gleich auch noch...


----------



## CodeHD (19. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So, hat nicht lange gedauert, hier also das Ergebnis von meinem Laptop mit i7-4800MQ, ebenfalls nicht übertaktet. Erwartunsgemäß etwas schneller, und das bei nicht mal halber TDP... Technischer Fortschritt hat doch was


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Neuer Rekord 

| 135 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Es gibt ernsthaft Leute die ihren 5820K auf 5GHz geprügelt haben?! Wie is das Zeugs bitte gekühlt, meiner brennt schon bei 4,5GHz (naja nicht wirklich, aber heiß genug isser).
Mit 4,3GHz (Sommerprofil) und dem ganzen anderen Kram krieg ich 18.625s hin. 

Die Top10 kann ich mir damit abschmieren. Ich knall mal das Winterprofil im BIOS rein, mal sehen was dann geht wenn alles sauber läuft.

Edit:
So, mit den Einstellungen aus der Signatur kommt das raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reicht nicht für die Top10, aber ganz ansehnlich.
x264 interessiert mich insbesondere wegen streaming mit dem x264 encoder - also alles her was diesen schneller macht


----------



## Gary94 (20. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Dann will ich meine mobile CPU auch mal antreten lassen

Intel Core i7 4710HQ @ 3300 MHz 31,828 Sekunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann wollte ich auch noch meinen alten Laptop testen.

AMD Turion X2 RM-70 @ 2000 MHz 365,542 Sekunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Gary


----------



## wodgod (20. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

warum nicht ist doch kein test der auf hitze geht  5 ghz booten wahrscheinlich ncihtmal mit deinem 5820K 

mfg
daniel


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



wodgod schrieb:


> warum nicht ist doch kein test der auf hitze geht  5 ghz booten wahrscheinlich ncihtmal mit deinem 5820K
> 
> mfg
> daniel



Naja das sind keine 24/7 Profile die da benutzt werden^^


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 21.08.2015 23:03Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Stand 21.08.2015 23:03 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.125 s |
| 2 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 3 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,76 GHz | 11.547 s |
| 4 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 5 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 6 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 7 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,01 GHz | 14.430 s |
| 8 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 9 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 10 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 11 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,75 GHz | 15.428 s |
| 12 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 13 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 14 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 15 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 16 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 17 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 18 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 19 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 20 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 21 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 22 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 23 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 24 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 25 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 26 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 27 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 28 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 29 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 30 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 31 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 32 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 33 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 34 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 35 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 36 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 37 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 38 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 39 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 40 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 41 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 42 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 43 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 44 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 45 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 46 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 47 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 48 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 49 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 50 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 51 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 51 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 52 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 53 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 54 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 55 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 56 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 57 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 58 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 59 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 60 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 61 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 62 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 63 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 64 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 65 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 66 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 67 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 68 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 69 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 70 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 71 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 72 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 73 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 74 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 75 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 76 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 77 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 78 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 79 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 80 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 81 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 82 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 83 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 84 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 85 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 86 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 87 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 88 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 89 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 90 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 91 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 92 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 93 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 94 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 95 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 96 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 97 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 98 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 99 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 100 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 101 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 102 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 103 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 104 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 105 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 106 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 107 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 108 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 108 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 109 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 110 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 111 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 112 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 113 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 114 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 115 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 116 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 117 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 118 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 119 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 120 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 121 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 122 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 123 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 124 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,41 GHz | 69.078 s |
| 125 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 126 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 127 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 128 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 129 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 130 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 131 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 132 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 133 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 134 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 135 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 136 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 137 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 138 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 139 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 140 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 141 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 142 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 143 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 144 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## CodeHD (21. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ich hab heute, nach einer Entstaubungsaktion sowie der Installation neuer Kühler (Ich weiß echt nicht wie ich das 5 Jahre mit dem Boxed Kühler ausgehalten hab...) mal den Benchmark wiederholt und auch mal zwei simple Übertaktungen ausprobiert. Mein ursprünglicher Wert von 79 Sekungen schien mir im Vergleich mit anderen etwas hoch, vielleicht lief da unbemerkt was im Hintergrund... Jetzt passt es jedenfalls.

Bilder im Anhang, hier die Ergebnisse nochmal zusammengefasst:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,21 GHz | 73,804 s
AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,31 GHz | 71.074 s
AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,41 GHz | 69.078 s

P.S.: Die CPU sollte ein 955BE sein, CPU-Z zeigt das aber nicht an. Kann das einfach nur an CPU-Z (oder MB oder ...) liegen? Ich glaub das macht hier zwar auch keinen Unterschied, aber villeicht weiß ja jemanmd mehr dazu?


----------



## wodgod (21. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

mein neuer 5960X brauch für 4,9 ghz schon 1,380 vcore für mandel  keine neuer rekord inc 

mfg
daniel


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Garnicht mal so schlecht für 45W TDP und ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flotus1 (21. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Maximal 12 Threads und nur für Windows? Schade, sonst hätte ich auch mal mitgemacht.


----------



## enta (22. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Wieso is doch okay, viele sind froh wenn ihr 5960x auf 4,5 stabil läuft.


----------



## MaxRink (22. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Welcher Befehlssatz und Compiler wurden denn genutzt? Denn meine CPU kann Mandelbrotfraktale durchaus schneller berechnen als mit dieser .exe hier


----------



## Farrell-de (22. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

24.5 Sekunden

I7 4790K @ 4.4GHz


----------



## CodeHD (22. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

So, nochmal die (vorerst) letzte Runde meiner ersten OC-Gehversuche  Ein wenig konnte ich noch stabil rauskitzeln. Das Mandelbench-Ergebnis skaliert sehr gut mit dem CPU-Takt. Bei 4 GHz lief er leider schon nicht mehr mit 1,45V stabil, mehr hab ich mich jetzt auch erstmal nicht egtraut, kann ich machen, wenn ich mir mal eh ne neue CPU gönne 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,62 GHz | 66.738 s
AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 30.08.2015 21:54Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Stand 30.08.2015 21:54 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.125 s |
| 2 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 3 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,76 GHz | 11.547 s |
| 4 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,60Ghz | 12.324 s |
| 5 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 6 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 7 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 8 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,01 GHz | 14.430 s |
| 9 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 10 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 11 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 12 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,75 GHz | 15.428 s |
| 13 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 14 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 15 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 16 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 17 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 18 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 19 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 20 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 21 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 22 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 23 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 24 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 25 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 26 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 27 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 28 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 29 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 30 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 31 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 32 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 33 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 34 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 35 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 36 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 37 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 38 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 39 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 40 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 41 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 42 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 43 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 44 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 45 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 46 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 47 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 48 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 49 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 50 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 51 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 52 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 53 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 53 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 54 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 55 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 56 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 57 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 58 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 59 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 60 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 61 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 62 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 63 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 64 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 65 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 66 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 67 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 68 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 69 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 70 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 71 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 72 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 73 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 74 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 75 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 76 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 77 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 78 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 79 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 80 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 81 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 82 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 83 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 84 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 85 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 86 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 87 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 88 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 89 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 90 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 91 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 92 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 93 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 94 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 95 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 96 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 97 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 98 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 99 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 100 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 101 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 102 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 103 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 104 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 105 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 106 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 107 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 108 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 109 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 110 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 110 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 111 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 112 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 113 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 114 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 115 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 116 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 117 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 118 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 119 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 120 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 121 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 122 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 123 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 124 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 125 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 126 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 127 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 128 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 129 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 130 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 131 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 132 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 133 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 134 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 135 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 136 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 137 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 138 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 139 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 140 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 141 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 142 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 143 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 144 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 145 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 146 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## PitBull (30. August 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4,6Ghz | 12,324 sec
Leider nur mit Übergangsboard, somit 2666 Ram uns 3Ghz Cache


----------



## iReckyy (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update von meinem 5820K:

4,886GHz/4,635GHz. Hab leider den Screenshot verkackt, deswegen lade ich zwei Stück hoch. Man sieht nur auf dem schlechteren den Uncore-Takt.

iReckyy | Intel i7 5820K | 4,886Ghz | 14,913s


----------



## PitBull (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Wow klasse CPU, hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ja sehr schöne Spannung  Da sollten doch 5GHz auch gehn


----------



## iReckyy (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Aber nicht unter Luft


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ujujuj der marschiert aber gnadenlos nach vorne. Ich kann bei der Spannung nur 4,5GHz halten, was aber auch net verkehrt ist. Is der primestable mit 4,8?


----------



## iReckyy (1. September 2015)

*MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Nein, kann ich nicht testen, viel zu heiß. Der läuft unter nem Dark Rock Pro 3. 

Der läuft Primestable bei 4,25GHz mit 1,080V.


----------



## cryon1c (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ich könnte meinem auch etwas mehr Dampf machen, aber der wird mir da zu heiß, 4,5 ist hier Alltag. Ich werd demnächst noch n paar Durchläufe starten, mal sehen was geht.


----------



## PitBull (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ja Wasser für die CPU kommt Ende des Jahres, Core Temp läuft immer bei den Tests und wärmsten Kern würde 64 Grad

@ cryon, wie ist das A Board so? 125 blck stabil?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Was mach ich falsch?
Will den Bench auf Win 8.1 zum laufen Bringen aber windoof labert was von inkompatibel...
Win ist 64-bit wollte mal den core i5 5200u stressen vom Laptop


----------



## General Quicksilver (1. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 04.09.2015 21:13 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Stand 04.09.2015 21:13 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.125 s |
| 2 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 3 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 4 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,76 GHz | 11.547 s |
| 5 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 6 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 7 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 8 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,01 GHz | 14.430 s |
| 9 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s | 
| 10 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 11 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 12 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 13 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 14 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 15 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 16 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 17 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 18 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 19 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 20 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 21 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 22 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 23 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 24 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 25 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 26 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 27 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 28 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 29 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 30 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 31 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 32 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 33 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 34 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 35 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 36 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 37 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 38 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 39 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 40 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 41 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 42 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 43 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 44 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 45 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 46 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 47 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 48 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 49 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 50 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 51 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 52 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 53 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 54 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 54 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 55 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 56 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 57 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 58 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 59 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 60 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 61 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 62 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 63 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 64 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 65 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 66 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 67 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 68 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 69 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 70 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 71 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 72 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 73 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 74 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 75 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 76 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 77 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 78 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 79 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 80 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 81 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 82 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 83 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 84 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 85 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 86 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 87 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 88 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 89 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 90 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 91 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 92 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 93 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 94 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 95 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 96 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 97 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 98 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 99 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 100 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 101 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 102 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 103 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 104 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 105 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 106 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 107 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 108 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 109 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 110 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 111 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 111 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 112 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 113 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 114 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 115 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 116 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 117 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 118 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 119 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 120 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 121 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 122 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 123 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 124 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 125 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 126 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 127 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 128 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 129 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 130 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 131 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 132 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 133 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 134 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 135 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 136 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 137 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 138 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 139 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 140 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 141 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 142 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 143 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 144 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 145 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 146 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 147 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## PitBull (3. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Kurze frage in die Runde, macht es einen unterschied bei diesem Test zwischen 3000 CL15 zu 3200 CL16 Ram und 3Ghz Cache zu 4Ghz Cache?
5960x User bei Cinebench keine vertreten?


----------



## wodgod (3. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

ja macht es es! wenn du gnadenlos verraucht werden wllst bitte 

mfg
daniel


----------



## DrakyxX (4. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,4 GHz | 24.469s


----------



## PitBull (4. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ein kleines Update:
Mehr Spannung möchte ich bei Luftkühlung nicht geben, Kerne hüpfen auf 72 Grad
PitBull | Intel 5960x | 4,7Ghz | 11,528 sec


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

4,7 GHz auf nem 5960X bei nur 1,25v sind ein sehr sehr gutes Ergebnis, da haste echt ne verdammt gute CPU erwischt!


----------



## PitBull (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

CPU ist vorher getestet, Prime stabil wären grob 4,5Ghz 1,2v teste ich Ende des Jahres wenn meine wakü steht


----------



## wodgod (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

heute oder morgen kommt mein neuer 5960 mal kucken was der für 4,9 braucht 

mfg
daniel


----------



## PitBull (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Der 5960? Sollte doch 5 schaffen


----------



## wodgod (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

klar das ist das ziel aber mit 1,3 

mfg
daniel


----------



## 0madmexx0 (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



0madmexx0 schrieb:


> *Update von mir mit etwas mehr OC*
> 
> 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.9 Ghz | 41,293 sec
> 
> ...



Sooo, nachdem ich nun auf 1150er Sockel gewechselt bin, reihe ich mich mal mit meinem neuen Xeon ein. 

0madmexx0 | Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3.4 Ghz | 29,734 sec




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superior1337 (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

... ein bench mit haga


----------



## wodgod (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

neues Spielzeug bringt den bench ans Limit  harter anschlag bei 11s geht nicht drunter 

5/4,7/3200/14/15/16/35/1T

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5810/21223660225_9671fb91c0_k.jpgmandel by Daniel Franke, auf Flickr

mfg
daniel


----------



## Superior1337 (7. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

fu.. daniel morgen gibts erneut aufen sack


----------



## wodgod (8. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

mal einer frage an alle, kann es sein das die software bei 11s blockt? ich komme auch mit takt und ram erhöhung immer bei glatt 11s an 

mfg
daniel


----------



## PitBull (8. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Teste doch mal cinebench ob die Punkte mehr werden


----------



## wodgod (8. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

werden sie


----------



## Superior1337 (8. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

ok auch mein limit sind 11s


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 26.09.2015 10:34 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Bug:

Die Minimalzeit beträgt anscheinend 11.000 s. Mehr ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.

Stand 26.09.2015 10:34 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s @ Softwarelimit |
| 1 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s @ Softwarelimit |
| 2 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 3 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 4 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 5 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 6 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 7 | haga | Intel Core i7 5930k | 5,04 GHz | 14.227 s |
| 8 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,00 GHz | 14.313 s |
| 9 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,01 GHz | 14.430 s |
| 10 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s |
| 11 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 12 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 13 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 14 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 15 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 16 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 17 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 18 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 19 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 20 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 21 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 22 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 23 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 24 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 25 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 26 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 27 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 28 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 29 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 30 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 31 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 32 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 33 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 34 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 35 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 36 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 37 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 38 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 39 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 40 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 41 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 42 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 43 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 44 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 45 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 46 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 47 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 48 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 49 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 50 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 51 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 52 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 53 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 54 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 55 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 55 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 56 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 57 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 58 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 59 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 60 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 61 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 62 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 63 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 64 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 65 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3,40 GHz | 29.734 s |
| 66 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 67 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 68 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 69 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 70 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 71 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 72 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 73 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 74 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 75 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 76 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 77 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 78 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 79 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 80 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 81 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 82 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 83 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 84 | cranqsplay | AMD FX8320 | 4,00 GHz | 35.725 s |
| 85 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 86 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 87 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 88 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 89 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 90 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 91 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 92 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 93 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 94 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 95 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 96 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 97 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 98 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 99 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 100 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 101 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 102 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 103 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 104 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 105 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 106 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 107 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 108 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 109 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 110 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 111 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 112 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 113 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 114 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 114 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 115 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 116 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 117 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 118 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 119 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 120 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 121 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 122 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 123 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 124 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 125 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 126 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 127 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 128 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 129 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 130 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 131 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 132 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 133 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 134 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 135 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 135 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 137 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 138 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 139 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 140 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 141 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 142 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 143 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 144 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 145 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 146 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 147 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 148 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 149 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 150 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## cranqsplay (10. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

FX8320 @ 4,0GhZ  

Update
#35.725 (ich komm am anderen FX8320 einfach nicht vorbei =D =( ....)


----------



## JeanLegi (25. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mal wieder ein bisschen getestet.

5820K@1,45V | 5,0Ghz | 14.313s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superior1337 (26. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

@Haga Tino ich wars nicht


----------



## JeanLegi (26. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Es lügt^^

Was noch viel toller ist.. ich habe mich selbst aus den top ten rausgehauen


----------



## FlyingPC (26. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

114,021s

CPU: Pentium Dual Core E5800 @stock


----------



## K-putt (26. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Intel Xeon 1230V3 @ 3,7Ghz

28.359 Sekunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



haga schrieb:


> kleines 6 Kerner update.... 5930 K From Hell @ 5040/4443Mhz --->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Knapp, aber nicht ganz


----------



## General Quicksilver (27. September 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 29.12.2015 00:45 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Bug:

Die Minimalzeit beträgt anscheinend 11.000 s. Mehr ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.

Stand 29.12.2015 00:45 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s @ Softwarelimit |
| 1 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s @ Softwarelimit |
| 2 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 3 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 4 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 5 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,20 GHz | 13.713 s |
| 6 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 7 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 8 | haga | Intel Core i7 5930k | 5,04 GHz | 14.227 s |
| 9 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,00 GHz | 14.313 s |
| 10 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s |
| 11 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 12 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 13 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 14 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 15 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 16 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 17 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 18 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 19 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 20 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 21 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 22 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 23 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 24 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 25 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 26 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 27 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 28 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 29 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 30 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 31 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 32 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 33 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 34 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 35 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 36 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 37 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 38 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 39 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 40 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 41 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 42 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 43 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 44 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 45 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 46 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 47 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 48 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 49 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 50 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 51 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 52 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 53 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 54 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 55 | K-putt | Intel Xeon 1230V3 | 3,70 GHz | 28.359 s |
| 56 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 56 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 57 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 58 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 59 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 60 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 61 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 62 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 63 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 64 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 65 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 66 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3,40 GHz | 29.734 s |
| 67 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 68 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 69 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 70 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 71 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 72 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 73 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 74 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 75 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 76 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 77 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 78 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 79 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 80 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 81 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 82 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 83 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 84 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 85 | cranqsplay | AMD FX8320 | 4,00 GHz | 35.725 s |
| 86 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 87 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 88 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 89 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 90 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 91 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 92 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 93 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 94 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 95 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 96 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 97 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 98 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 99 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 100 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 101 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 102 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 103 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 104 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 105 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 106 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 107 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 108 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 109 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 110 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 111 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 112 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 113 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 114 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 115 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 115 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 116 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 117 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 118 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 119 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 120 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 121 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 122 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 123 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 124 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 125 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 126 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 127 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 128 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 129 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 130 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 131 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 132 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 133 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 134 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 135 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 136 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 137 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 138 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 139 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 140 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 141 | FlyingPC | Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 114.021 s |
| 142 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 143 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 144 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 145 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 146 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 147 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 148 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 149 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 150 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 151 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 152 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## Superior1337 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

nice hase  das muss bitter sein @Incredible Alk verheitzt vom  5820k


----------



## wodgod (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Grats tino!


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

1  Drachenlord_1510  Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 2,3 GHz  10.171 s


----------



## General Quicksilver (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 21.02.2016 22:30 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Bug:

Die Minimalzeit beträgt anscheinend 11.000 s. Mehr ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.

--> Anscheinend wiederlegt, aber noch nicht abschließend geklärt.

Stand 21.02.2016 22:30 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Drachenlord_1510 | Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,37 GHz | 9.859 s |
| 2 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 2 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 3 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 4 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 5 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 6 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,20 GHz | 13.713 s |
| 7 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 8 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 9 | haga | Intel Core i7 5930k | 5,04 GHz | 14.227 s |
| 10 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,00 GHz | 14.313 s |
| 11 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s |
| 12 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 13 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 14 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 15 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 16 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 17 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 18 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 19 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 20 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 21 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 22 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 23 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 24 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 25 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 26 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 27 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 28 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 29 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 30 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 31 | Addi | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,71 GHz | 22.359 s |
| 32 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 33 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 34 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 35 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 36 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 37 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 38 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 39 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 40 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 41 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 42 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 43 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 44 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 45 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 46 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 47 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 48 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 49 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 50 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 51 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 52 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 53 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 54 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 55 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 56 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 57 | K-putt | Intel Xeon 1230V3 | 3,70 GHz | 28.359 s |
| 58 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 58 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 59 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 60 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 61 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 62 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 63 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 64 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 65 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 66 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 67 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 68 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3,40 GHz | 29.734 s |
| 69 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 70 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 71 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 72 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 73 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 74 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 75 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 76 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 77 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 78 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 79 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 80 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 81 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 82 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 83 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 84 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 85 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 86 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 87 | cranqsplay | AMD FX8320 | 4,00 GHz | 35.725 s |
| 88 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 89 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,20 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 90 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 91 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 92 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 93 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 94 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 95 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 96 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 97 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 98 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 99 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 100 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 101 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 102 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 103 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 104 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 105 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 106 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 107 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 108 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 109 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 110 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 111 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 112 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 113 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 114 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 115 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 116 | pagani-s | Intel Pentium G3258 | 4,60 GHz | 50.701s |
| 117 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 118 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 118 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 119 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 120 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 121 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 122 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 123 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 124 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 125 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 126 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 127 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 128 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 129 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 130 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 131 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 132 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 133 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 134 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 135 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 136 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 137 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 138 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 139 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 140 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 141 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 142 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 143 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 144 | FlyingPC | Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 114.021 s |
| 145 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 146 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 147 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 148 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 149 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 150 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 151 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 152 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 153 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 154 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 155 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

UPDATE

Mit leicht erhöhtem BCLK knapp in den einstelligen Bereich... wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

Drachenlord_1510 Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 2,37 GHz 9.859 s


----------



## Gast20180319 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hmm komischer Benchmark.. 

22.359        i7 4770k @ 4705 MHz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sepei (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Warum schließe ich mit 0.015s ab? Hab zwar 24 Kerne und 48 Threads werden aber scheinbar ja nicht genutzt? Auch nach mehrmaligen ausführen...
Ich wollte Ihn nicht kaputt machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

50,701s Pentium Dualcore G3258 @ 4,6ghz


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Nachdem jetzt eine CPU mit 28 Threads und nur 2,4 GHz schneller als die hochgezüchteten 8-Kerner war dürfte die Therorie dass mehr Kerne/Threads nicht genutzt werden können so hinfällig sein wie der 11-Sekunden-Bug, oder? 

Nur bei noch viel mehr Threads scheint die Software wie gesehen komplett auszusteigen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt eine CPU mit 28 Threads und nur 2,4 GHz schneller als die hochgezüchteten 8-Kerner war dürfte die Therorie dass mehr Kerne/Threads nicht genutzt werden können so hinfällig sein wie der 11-Sekunden-Bug, oder?
> 
> Nur bei noch viel mehr Threads scheint die Software wie gesehen komplett auszusteigen.



Das Problem ist, das Quadsoft sich ja nun nicht mehr weiter dazu geäußert hat und offenbar die Software ab einem gewissen Punkt insgesammt Probleme hat mit den Threads. 
Eventuell könnte das ganze etwas genauer untersucht werden, wenn wir spezielle Umstände für das Programm bereitstellen:

--> CPU mit mindestens 16 Threads
--> CPU - Takt so niedrig wie möglich
--> so fern möglich Throttling auf höchstmöglicher Stufe per Software aktivieren
--> Prime95 wird mit hoher Priorität ausgeführt
--> Mandelbench wird mit mit niedriger Priorität (sofern möglich) über die Komandozeile gestartet
--> a) im Taskmanager wird die Anzahl der Thrads des Programms begutachtet
--> b) im Verzeichnis des Programms wird die entstehende Anzahl der Teilbilder begutachtet
--> c) so fern möglich werden die entstehgenden Teilbilder vor dem Löschen des Programms kopiert (hierzu muss wohl noch etwas darüber nachgedacht werden, da mir spontan erstmal nur eine Lösung über ein zusätzliches Programm einfällt, was dann auch installiert werden müsste).

Nun wären mehrere Ergebnisse möglich, z.B.:

Das Programm erzeugt 18 oder mehr Threads, im Verzeichnis befinden sich 16 Teilbilder und alle Teilbilder sind verschieden und finden sich auch alle im Endbild wieder. --> Die Aussage mit den 12 Threads ist vollständig und uneigeschränkt wiederlegt. (möglich)
Das Programm erzeugt 18 oder mehr Threads, im Verzeichnis befinden sich  16 Teilbilder und alle Teilbilder sind verschieden und finden sich nicht alle  im Endbild wieder. --> Die Aussage mit den 12 Threads ist dahingehend wiederlegt, dass nur 12 Threads zur Berechnung genutzt werden, aber im Ergebnisbild sind nur 12 Tewilbilder verwendet. (unwahrscheinlich)
Das Programm erzeugt 18 oder mehr Threads, im Verzeichnis befinden sich  16 Teilbilder aber  mehrere Teilbilder sind gleich. Alle verschiedenen Bilder finden sich auch  alle im Endbild wieder. --> Die Aussage mit den 12 Threads ist dahingehend wiederlegt, dass nur 12 Threads unterstützt werden, jedoch berechnen unter Umständen mehrere Threads das selbe. (auch eher unwahrscheinlich)
Das Programm erzeugt 18 oder mehr Threads, im Verzeichnis befinden sich aber nur 14 Teilbilder und alle Teilbilder sind verschieden und finden sich auch  alle im Endbild wieder. --> Die Aussage mit den 12 Threads ist dahin gehend bestätigt, dass nur 12 Threads an der Berechnung des Bildes mitwirken, jedoch können mehrere Threads am Zusammenfühgen des Bildes / Nebenaufgaben teilnehmen, was die Begrenzung auf 12/14 Threads einschränkt, bzw. teilweise widerlegt, da durch die zusätzlichen threads das Bild schneller zusammengesetzt werden kann. (möglich)
Das Programm erzeugt 14 Threads, im Verzeichnis befinden sich 12 Teilbilder und alle Teilbilder sind verschieden und finden sich auch  alle im Endbild wieder. --> Die Aussage mit den 12 Threads ist  vollständig bestätigt. (möglich)
Das Programm verhält sich komplett anders als von mir gedacht. (möglich)

Ich hoffe einfach mal, das das Ergebnis hier mit dabei ist.

Einfacher wäre das ganze aber wenn der Quellcode vom Programm offen liegen würde und das Ganze auch mal in einem Debugger simuliert werden könnte, denn offenbar gibt es ja definitiv bei zu vielen Threads einen Fehler.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Ohne den Code gesehen zu haben gehe ich einfach mal davon aus dass das Problem an der Gebietszerlegung für die Parallelisierung liegt. Wenn die quick&dirty implementiert ist kann es zu genau den Phänomenen kommen die wir hier sehen.
Einfach ausgedrückt: die 10008 Pixel pro Seite sind ohne Rest durch 12 teilbar, alles wunderbar. Bei anderer/höherer Anzahl an Threads kann das zu unvorhergesehenem Verhalten führen wenn nicht vorgesorgt wurde, beispielsweise die 0 Sekunden bei 48 Threads.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Schöne Analyse Herr General 

Das erste was mir beim abschalten des PCs dazu gestern noch eingefallen ist war, man könnte den Herrn mit den 14 kernen nett bitten, sein SMT mal abzuschalten und den bench nochmal zu machen. Dann würde man anhand des Ergebnisses zumindest sehen ob die Skalierungsgrenze bei 14 Threads erreicht ist (gleiches Ergebnis) oder ob SMT hier noch was bringt (höhere Zeit ohne SMT).

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, ohne Quellcodeeinsicht kann man am Ende nur eingrenzen und raten.


----------



## General Quicksilver (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Naja, dass Problem ist da dann aber leider irgendwo, dass der Bench bei den vielen Threads recht schnell durchläuft und auch recht empfindlichauf externe Störungen reagiert, was da die Analyse erschwert. Genauso eine Unbekannte ist auch der Einfluss von SMT gegenüber einem echten Kern (und damit dann auch vom Windowssheduler). Ausgehend von tehrobs Ergebnisen lässt sich z.B. folgende Annahmen treffen:  4,5 GHz und 12 Kerne ohne SMT resultierten in 18,656s;  4,9 GHz und  12 Kerne und SMT führen zu 15,187 s. Unter der Annahme, dass die Geschwindigkeit proportional zum Takt ist, eräbe sich 16,537s mit SMT und 4,5 GHz. Wenn wir nun auch noch annehmen, das die Geschwindigkeit linear mit der Anzahl der Threads skalliert,  und die 18,656s 12 Threads entsprechen, würden die errechneten 16,537s etwa ~ 13,54 Threads entsprechen, was für 14 Threads sprechen würde. Da aber bei "nur" 12 Kernen auch die Systemprogramme eventuell einen Teil der Rechenleistung blockieren, ists recht ungenau. Außerdem ist auch die Frage in wie fern SMT tatsächlich in dem Zusammenhang skalliert. Wenn SMT nur mit der Entsprechung von ~0,125 THreads skalliert wären wieder alle verfügbaren Threads beteiligt...., also leider keine verbindlichen Erkentnisse aus der Rechnung.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Softy | Intel    Core    i7-5960X | 4,80 GHz | 11,297




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 28.02.2016 23:13 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Bug:

Die Minimalzeit beträgt anscheinend 11.000 s. Mehr ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.

--> Anscheinend wiederlegt, aber noch nicht abschließend geklärt.

Stand 28.02.2016 23:13 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Drachenlord_1510 | Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,37 GHz | 9.859 s |
| 2 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 2 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 3 | Softy | Intel Core i7 5960X | 4,80 GHz | 11.297 s |
| 4 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 5 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 6 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 7 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,20 GHz | 13.713 s |
| 8 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 9 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 10 | haga | Intel Core i7 5930k | 5,04 GHz | 14.227 s |
| 11 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,00 GHz | 14.313 s |
| 12 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s |
| 13 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 14 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 15 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 16 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 17 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 18 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 19 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 20 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 21 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 22 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 23 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 24 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 25 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 26 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 27 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 28 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 29 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 30 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 31 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 32 | Addi | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,71 GHz | 22.359 s |
| 33 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 34 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 35 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 36 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 37 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 38 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 39 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 40 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 41 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 42 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 43 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 44 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 45 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 46 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 47 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 48 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 49 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 50 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 51 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 52 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 53 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 54 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 55 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 56 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 57 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 58 | K-putt | Intel Xeon 1230V3 | 3,70 GHz | 28.359 s |
| 59 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 59 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 60 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 61 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 62 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 63 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 64 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 65 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 66 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 67 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 68 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 69 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3,40 GHz | 29.734 s |
| 70 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 71 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 72 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 73 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 74 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 75 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 76 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 77 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 78 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 79 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 80 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 81 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 82 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 83 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 84 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 85 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 86 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 87 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 88 | cranqsplay | AMD FX8320 | 4,00 GHz | 35.725 s |
| 89 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 90 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,78 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 91 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 92 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 93 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 94 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 95 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 96 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 97 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 98 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 99 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 100 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 101 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 102 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 103 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 104 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 105 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 106 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 107 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 108 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 109 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 110 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 111 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 112 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 113 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 114 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 115 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 116 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 117 | pagani-s | Intel Pentium G3258 | 4,60 GHz | 50.701s |
| 118 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 119 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 119 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 120 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 121 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 122 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 123 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 124 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 125 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 126 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 127 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 128 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 129 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 130 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 131 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 132 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 133 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 134 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 135 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 136 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 137 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 138 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 139 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 140 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 141 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 142 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 143 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 144 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 145 | FlyingPC | Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 114.021 s |
| 146 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 147 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 148 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 149 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 150 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 151 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 152 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 153 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 154 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 155 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 156 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## quadsoft (23. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Hallo,

ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mein Benchmark noch so lange an Verwendung finden würde. Damals  beim Festlegen des Thread-Limits hätte ich es mir einfach nicht vorstellen können, dass es einmal zu gering sein könnte. Natürlich habe ich den Benchmark jetzt angepasst; die _neue Version 1.1 _sollte jetzt verfügbar sein:

http://quadsoft.org/download/MandelBenchSetup.exe

(330 KB, Selbstextrahierendes Archiv, *64-Bit*)




General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Update 28.02.2016 23:13 Uhr
> 
> --> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.



Das liegt daran, dass es noch neben den Worker-Threads noch zwei weitere gibt. In Version 1.1 gibt es kein Thread-Limit mehr.


----------



## Stern1710 (23. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Alt: Müsste korrekter Weise ausgebessert werden, die Taktangabe war nicht richtig, da 3,78 Ghz durchgehender Boost. Score etc war aber korrekt
Stern1710Intel Core i5 34703,78 GHz - Boost36.984 s

Neuer Benchmark mit i5 4590 @ 3,5 Ghz Boost



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 26.03.2016 01:14 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

--> Mit Version 1.1 sind folgende Einschränkungen hinfällig:

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Bug:

Die Minimalzeit beträgt anscheinend 11.000 s. Mehr ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.

--> Anscheinend wiederlegt, aber noch nicht abschließend geklärt.

Vergleichbarkeit V 1.0 mit V 1.1

--> Anscheinend scheint die alte Version bei gleicher Threadanzahl etwas schneller zu sein, aber das muss noch bestätigt werden.

Stand 26.03.2016 01:14 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | Drachenlord_1510 | Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,37 GHz | 9.859 s |
| 2 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 2 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 3 | Softy | Intel Core i7 5960X | 4,80 GHz | 11.297 s |
| 4 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 5 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 6 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 7 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,20 GHz | 13.713 s |
| 8 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 9 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 10 | haga | Intel Core i7 5930k | 5,04 GHz | 14.227 s |
| 11 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,00 GHz | 14.313 s |
| 12 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s |
| 13 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 14 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 15 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 16 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 17 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 18 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 19 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 20 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 21 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 22 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 23 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 24 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 25 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 26 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 27 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 28 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 29 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 30 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 31 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 32 | Addi | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,71 GHz | 22.359 s |
| 33 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 34 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 35 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 36 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 37 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 38 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 39 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 40 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 41 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 42 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 43 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 44 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 45 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 46 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 47 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 48 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 49 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 50 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 51 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 52 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 53 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 54 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 55 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 56 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 57 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 58 | K-putt | Intel Xeon 1230V3 | 3,70 GHz | 28.359 s |
| 59 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 59 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 60 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 61 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 62 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 63 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 64 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 65 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 66 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 67 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 68 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 69 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3,40 GHz | 29.734 s |
| 70 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 71 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 72 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 73 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 74 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 75 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 76 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 77 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 78 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 79 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 80 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 81 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 82 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 83 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 84 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 85 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 86 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 87 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 4590 | 3,50 GHz | 35.250 s |
| 88 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 89 | cranqsplay | AMD FX8320 | 4,00 GHz | 35.725 s |
| 90 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 91 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,78 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 92 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 93 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 94 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 95 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 96 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 97 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 98 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 99 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 100 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 101 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 102 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 103 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 104 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 105 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 106 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 107 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 108 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 109 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 110 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 111 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 112 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 113 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 114 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 115 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 116 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 117 | pagani-s | Intel Pentium G3258 | 4,70 GHz | 49.827 s |
| 118 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 119 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 120 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 120 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 121 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 122 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 123 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 124 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 125 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 126 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 127 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 128 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 129 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 130 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 131 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 132 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 133 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 134 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 135 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 136 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 137 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 138 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 139 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 140 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 141 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 142 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 143 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 144 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 145 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 146 | FlyingPC | Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 114.021 s |
| 147 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 148 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 149 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 150 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 151 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 152 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 153 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 154 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 155 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 156 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 157 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## pagani-s (25. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

update

49,827s Pentium Dualcore G3258 @ 4,7ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Mandelbench... Das ist ja mal voll Retro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



evilgrin68 | Intel Core i5 6600K @ 4.5 GHz | 4.50 GHz | 24,601 s


----------



## Stern1710 (26. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Eine weitere CPU damit laufen lassen
Stern1710 | i7 2600 | 3,78 Ghz | 4 Kerne, 8 Threads (also wie normal)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (26. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Der Windows Defender lässt mich das Programm wegen nem Virus nicht downloaden O.o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flotus1 (26. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Kein Threadlimit mehr? Dann mach ich auch mal mit.

flotus1 | 2x Xeon E5-2697v2 | 2,7GHz | 24 Kerne, 24 Threads (SMT aus) | 10,125 s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




flotus1 | 2x Xeon E5-2697v2 | 2,7GHz | 24 Kerne, 48 Threads (SMT an) | 9,062 s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl dass die lahme HDD auf der ich probehalber Windows installiert hatte die Sache etwas ausbremst. Da aber gerade nichts besseres herumliegt belasse ich es bei der Vermutung.


Edit: ein bisschen was ging noch mit Hilfe einer RAMDisk, aber das war wohl nicht wirklich der Flaschenhals hier. Immerhin unter 9s.
flotus1 | 2x Xeon E5-2697v2 | 2,7GHz | 24 Kerne, 48 Threads (SMT an, RAMDisk) | 8,938 s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach mehreren versuchen ist das, dass Beste Ergebnis.

na DIE Glaskugel ! | Core i5 5200u 2,2 GHz | 69,204 s


----------



## Blende8 (27. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Intel i7 5820K @ 4,0 GHz | 19,562 s


----------



## hanrot (27. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

hanrot | Core i7 6700k 4.8GHz | 16,607 s
Das war so der beste nach mehreren Durchläufen. Allerdings variiert das Ergebnis in diesen um bis zu eine halbe Sekunde.


----------



## General Quicksilver (27. März 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 14.10.2016 23:58 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

--> Mit Version 1.1 sind folgende Einschränkungen hinfällig:

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Bug:

Die Minimalzeit beträgt anscheinend 11.000 s. Mehr ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.

--> Anscheinend wiederlegt, aber noch nicht abschließend geklärt.

Vergleichbarkeit V 1.0 mit V 1.1

--> Anscheinend scheint die alte Version bei gleicher Threadanzahl etwas schneller zu sein, aber das muss noch bestätigt werden.

Stand 14.10.2016 23:58 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | flotus1 | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2697v2 @ 24 Kerne, 48 Threads (SMT an) | 2,70 GHz | 8.938 s |
| 2 | Drachenlord_1510 | Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,37 GHz | 9.859 s |
| 3 | flotus1 | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2697v2 @ 24 Kerne, 24 Threads (SMT aus) | 2,70 GHz | 10.125 s |
| 4 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 4 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 5 | Softy | Intel Core i7 5960X | 4,80 GHz | 11.297 s |
| 6 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 7 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 8 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 9 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,20 GHz | 13.713 s |
| 10 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 11 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 12 | haga | Intel Core i7 5930k | 5,04 GHz | 14.227 s |
| 13 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,00 GHz | 14.313 s |
| 14 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 6800k | 4,20 GHz | 14,734s |
| 15 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s |
| 16 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 17 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 18 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 19 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 20 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 21 | hanrot | Intel Core i7 6700k | 4,80 GHz | 16.607 s |
| 22 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 23 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 24 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 25 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 26 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 27 | Blende8 | Intel i7 5820k | 4,00 GHz | 19.562 s |
| 28 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 29 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 30 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 31 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 32 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 33 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 34 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 35 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 36 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 37 | Addi | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,71 GHz | 22.359 s |
| 38 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 39 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 40 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 41 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 42 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 43 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 44 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 45 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 46 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 47 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 48 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 49 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 50 | evilgrin68 | Intel Core i5 6600k | 4,50 GHz | 24,601 s |
| 51 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 52 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 53 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 54 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 55 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 56 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 57 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 58 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 59 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 60 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 61 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 62 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 63 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 64 | K-putt | Intel Xeon 1230V3 | 3,70 GHz | 28.359 s |
| 65 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 65 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 66 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 67 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 68 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 69 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 70 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 71 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 72 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 73 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 74 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 75 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3,40 GHz | 29.734 s |
| 76 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 77 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 78 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 79 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 80 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 81 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 82 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 83 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 84 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 85 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 86 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 87 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 88 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 89 | panos7 | Intel Xeon W3690 | 4,12 GHz | 34.765 s |
| 90 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 91 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 92 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 93 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 94 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 4590 | 3,50 GHz | 35.250 s |
| 95 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 96 | cranqsplay | AMD FX8320 | 4,00 GHz | 35.725 s |
| 97 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 98 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,78 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 99 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 100 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 101 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 102 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 103 | pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 | 4,22 GHz | 40.734 s |
| 104 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 105 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 106 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 107 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 108 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i7 2600 | 3,78 GHz | 42.625 s |
| 109 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 110 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 111 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 112 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 113 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 114 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 115 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 116 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 117 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 118 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 119 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 120 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 121 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 122 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 123 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 124 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 125 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 126 | pagani-s | Intel Pentium G3258 | 4,70 GHz | 49.827 s |
| 127 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 128 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 129 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 129 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 130 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 131 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 132 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 133 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 134 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 135 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 136 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 137 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 138 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 139 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 140 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 141 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 142 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 143 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 144 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 145 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 146 | na DIE Glaskugel ! | Intel Core i5 5200u | 2,20 GHz | 69.204 s |
| 147 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 148 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 149 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 150 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 151 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 152 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 153 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 154 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 155 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 156 | FlyingPC | Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 114.021 s |
| 157 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 158 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 159 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 160 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 161 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 162 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 163 | pagani-s | Intel Celeron N3150 | 2,08 GHz | 252.125 s |
| 164 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 165 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 166 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 167 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 168 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## pagani-s (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

40,734s Core i3 6100 @ 4,2ghz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

252,125s | pagani-s |Celeron N3150| 2,08 GHz  Turbotakt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panos7 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

34,922 s | panos7 | Xeon W3690@4122MHz

Nach drei Versuchen war dies das beste Ergebnis  

Nicht schlecht für meinen Alten....


----------



## pagani-s (25. August 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

15,922s | pagani-s |i7 6800k| 4 GHz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (11. September 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update   ganz schön stark der kleine mit so relativ niedrigen takt
das erste bild mit 15.5 kannste ignorieren. da lief wohl noch zuviel im hintergrund.

14,734s | pagani-s |i7 6800k| 4,2 GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panos7 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

33,656s | panos7 |XEON W3690| 4,522 GHz


----------



## Tobi120789 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

12,703s | Tobi120789 |Ryzen 7 1700| 3,591GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

Update 22.07.2017 00:04 Uhr

Regeln (12.7.2012):

1.) In der Liste wird jeweils das schnellste Ergebnis pro CPU pro User eingetragen.
2.) Es können beliebig viele verschiedene CPUs pro User eingetragen werden.
3.) Abweichend von 1.) werden weitere Ergebnisse eingetragen wenn diese Besonderheiten aufweisen.
4.) Besonderheiten sind deaktivierte Kerne / Module und / oder deaktivertes HT / SMT sowie der Einsatz von Emulatoren.
5.) Nicht autorisierte Manipulationen am Programmcode sowie nachweislich manipulierte Ergebnisse führen zur Ungültigkeit des Ergebnisses.
6.) Ergebnisse die nicht mit mindestens der benötigten CPU, dem verwendeten Takt und der benötigten Zeit gepostet werden haben beim Hinzufügen keine Priorität und werden nur hinzugefügt wenn diese Informationen in irgendeiner Form beschaffbar sind (Signatur / Systemprofile / Bilder u.Ä.).

--> Mit Version 1.1 sind folgende Einschränkungen hinfällig:

Ich beziehe mich mit den 12/14 Threads auf folgende Aussage:



quadsoft schrieb:


> Mal kurz in den Code geguckt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



--> laut Taskmanager generiert der Mandelbench aber anscheinend 2 Threads mehr als CPU - Kerne vorhanden sind, wobei maximal 12 verwendet werden können, was bedeuten würde, das 14 Threads die Grenze sein sollten.

Bug:

Die Minimalzeit beträgt anscheinend 11.000 s. Mehr ist leider derzeit nicht bekannt.

--> Anscheinend wiederlegt, aber noch nicht abschließend geklärt.

Vergleichbarkeit V 1.0 mit V 1.1

--> Anscheinend scheint die alte Version bei gleicher Threadanzahl etwas schneller zu sein, aber das muss noch bestätigt werden.

Stand 22.07.2017 00:04 Uhr



| Platz | Username | CPU | Takt | Zeit |
| 1 | flotus1 | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2697v2 @ 24 Kerne, 48 Threads (SMT an) | 2,70 GHz | 8.938 s |
| 2 | Drachenlord_1510 | Intel Xeon E5 2696v3 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,37 GHz | 9.859 s |
| 3 | flotus1 | 2x Intel Xeon E5-2697v2 @ 24 Kerne, 24 Threads (SMT aus) | 2,70 GHz | 10.125 s |
| 4 | wodgod | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 4 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 5,00 GHz | 11.000 s |
| 5 | Softy | Intel Core i7 5960X | 4,80 GHz | 11.297 s |
| 6 | haga | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,83 GHz | 11.450 s |
| 7 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,70Ghz | 11.528 s |
| 8 | HisN | Intel Core i7 5960X @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 12.625 s |
| 9 | Tobi120789 | AMD Ryzen 7 1700 | 3,59 GHz | 12.703 s |
| 10 | haga | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,20 GHz | 13.713 s |
| 11 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 12/14 Threads | 4,10 GHz | 13.915 s |
| 12 | TheSebi41 | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 14.109 s |
| 13 | haga | Intel Core i7 5930k | 5,04 GHz | 14.227 s |
| 14 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820k | 5,00 GHz | 14.313 s |
| 15 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 6800k | 4,20 GHz | 14,734s |
| 16 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,89GHz | 14.913 s |
| 17 | JeanLegi | Intel Core i7 5820K | 5,00 GHz | 15.063 s |
| 18 | Markus_P | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,80 GHz | 15.172 s |
| 19 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (mit SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,90 GHz | 15.187 s |
| 20 | enta | Intel Core i7 5820K | 4,50 GHz | 16.224 s |
| 21 | cryon1c | Intel Core i7 5820k | 4,50 GHz | 16.516 s |
| 22 | hanrot | Intel Core i7 6700k | 4,80 GHz | 16.607 s |
| 23 | JayR91 | Intel i7 58206 | 4,50 GHz | 16.984 s |
| 24 | Schrotti | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,50 GHz | 17,094 s |
| 25 | xsiyahx | Intel Core i7 4930k | 4,40 GHz | 17.234 s |
| 26 | tehrob | 2 * Intel Xeon X5680 (ohne SMT) @ 12/14 Threads | 4,50 GHz | 18.656 s |
| 27 | Apfelkuchen | 2 * Intel Xeon E5 2650ES @ 12/14 Threads | 2,30 GHz | 19.157 s |
| 28 | Blende8 | Intel i7 5820k | 4,00 GHz | 19.562 s |
| 29 | kampfschaaaf | Intel Core i7 3970X | 5,05GHz | 20.093 s |
| 30 | Loetkolben666 | Intel Core i7 3960x | 5,00 GHz | 20.280 s |
| 31 | the.hai | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,95 GHz | 20.545 s |
| 32 | StefanStg | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,80 GHz | 21.091 s |
| 33 | Cyris | Intel Xeon E5-2687w @ 12/14 Threads| 3,60 GHz | 21.638 s |
| 34 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,70 GHz | 21.653 s |
| 35 | Softy | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,01 GHz | 22.015 s |
| 36 | Abductee | 2 * AMD Opteron 6272 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,40 (- 3,00) GHz | 22.121 s |
| 37 | PCGHGS | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,60 GHz | 22.167 s |
| 38 | Addi | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,71 GHz | 22.359 s |
| 39 | minicoopers | Intel Core i7 3770k | 5,00 GHz | 22.417 s |
| 40 | ich558 | Intel Corre i7 4790k | 4,70 GHz | 22.422 s |
| 41 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,90 GHz | 22.480 s |
| 42 | TobiL | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,51 GHz | 22.620 s |
| 43 | MasterSax | Intel Core i7 4770k | 4,70 GHz | 22.781 s |
| 44 | 45thFuchs | Intel Core i5 4670k | 4,90 GHz | 22.922 s |
| 45 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960X | 4,40 GHz | 23.322 s |
| 46 | MoDeM | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.619 s |
| 47 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,70 GHz | 23.656 s |
| 48 | Dr.Helium | 2 * Intel Xeon E5-2640 @ 12/14 Threads | 2,50 GHz | 23.884 s |
| 49 | DrakyxX | Intel i7 4770k | 4,40 GHz | 24.469 s |
| 50 | Farrell-de | Intel Core i7 4790k | 4,40 GHz | 24.500 s |
| 51 | evilgrin68 | Intel Core i5 6600k | 4,50 GHz | 24,601 s |
| 52 | PitBull | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,50 GHz | 24.975 s |
| 53 | Laudian | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,42 GHz | 25.351 s |
| 54 | HelfersHelfer77 | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.600 s |
| 55 | Takei Naodar | Intel Core i7 3930k | 4,00 GHz | 25.662 s |
| 56 | Colonel Faulkner | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,30 GHz | 25.787 s |
| 57 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Core2 QX9775 | 4,03 - 4,12 GHz | 25.816 s |
| 58 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,70 GHz | 26.266 s |
| 59 | Rasha | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,50 GHz | 26.832 s |
| 60 | Hardwarefreak81 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,58 GHz | 27.019 s |
| 61 | grubi | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,50 GHz | 27.125 s |
| 62 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i7 4770 | 3,90 GHz | 27.375 s |
| 63 | katajama | Intel Core i7 3770k | 4,00 GHz | 27.525 s |
| 64 | Gboos | 2 * Intel Xeon X5482 | 3,54 GHz | 27.661 s |
| 65 | K-putt | Intel Xeon 1230V3 | 3,70 GHz | 28.359 s |
| 66 | Saubatzen | 2 * Intel Xeon X5650 | 2,93 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 66 | hanfi104 | Intel Core i5 3570 | 4,40 GHz | 28.361 s |
| 67 | MrWoogey | Intel Core i5 4677k | 4,00 GHz | 28.455 s |
| 68 | Scholle_Satt | Intel Core i7 3770k | 3,90 GHz | 28.658 s |
| 69 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 | 5,0 GHz | 28.735 s |
| 70 | BUNDaner | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,30 GHz | 28.751 s |
| 71 | Fatalii | Intel Core i7 2600k | 5,20GHz | 28.896 s |
| 72 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 8 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 29.016 s |
| 73 | Gary94 | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.390 s |
| 74 | fragenbold | Intel Core i5 3570k | 4,20 GHz | 29.640 s |
| 75 | RedBrain | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.702 s |
| 76 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 | 3,40 GHz | 29.734 s |
| 77 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core i7 3770 | 3,40 GHz | 29.906 s |
| 78 | Softy | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,30 GHz | 30.342 s |
| 79 | Tequila | Intel Xeon E3-1230V2 | 3,30 GHz | 31.699 s |
| 80 | Fr3@k | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,70 GHz | 31.777 s |
| 81 | Gary94 | Intel Core i7 4710HQ | 3,30 GHz | 31.828 s |
| 82 | GreatDay | AMD FX-8150 | 4,40 GHz | 32.074 s |
| 83 | drunkendj | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 32.698 s |
| 84 | R4z0r-WhatElse?! | AMD FX-8150 | 4,83 GHz | 32.870 s |
| 85 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 5,00 GHz | 32.935 s |
| 86 | NotAnExit | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,50 GHz | 33.353 s |
| 87 | MarvinSchoe | Intel Core i5 4570 | 3,40 GHz | 33.657 s |
| 88 | ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,60 GHz | 33.665 s |
| 89 | CodeHD | Intel Core i7 4800MQ | 3,39 GHz | 33.813 s |
| 90 | panos7 | Intel Xeon W3690 | 4,12 GHz | 34.765 s |
| 91 | Wa1lock | Intel Core i7 980X | 4,30 / 4,40 GHz | 33.930 s |
| 92 | Daniel9494 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,90 GHz | 34.211 s |
| 93 | instagib | Intel Core i5 3570 | 3,60 GHz | 34.742 s |
| 94 | Teutonnen | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,30 GHz | 34.913 s |
| 95 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 4590 | 3,50 GHz | 35.250 s |
| 96 | FeuerToifel | AMD FX 8320| 4,02 GHz | 35.724 s |
| 97 | cranqsplay | AMD FX8320 | 4,00 GHz | 35.725 s |
| 98 | Abufaso | Intel Core i5 2500k | 4,10 GHz | 36.000 s |
| 99 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i5 3470 |3,78 GHz | 36.984 s |
| 100 | PsychoQeeny | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,01 GHz | 37.222 s |
| 101 | ich558 | Intel Core i5 4440 | 3,09 GHz | 37.253 s |
| 102 | 45thFuchs | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 38.017 s |
| 103 | =lordhelmchen= | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 4,20 GHz | 39.000 s |
| 104 | pagani-s | Intel Core i3 6100 | 4,22 GHz | 40.734 s |
| 105 | 0madmexx0 | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3.90 GHz | 41.293 s |
| 106 | PCGHGS | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 4,06 GHz | 41.375 s |
| 107 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 6 1605 | 4,00 GHz | 42.046 s |
| 108 | Aer0 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,80 GHz | 42.074 s |
| 109 | Stern1710 | Intel Core i7 2600 | 3,78 GHz | 42.625 s |
| 110 | Gothic1806 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 3,50 GHz | 42.822 s |
| 111 | Prozessorarchitektur | AMD Phenom II x6 1090t | 3,80 GHz | 42.900 s |
| 112 | Charly313 | Intel Core i5 2500k | 3,70 GHz | 43.524 s |
| 113 | der_yappi | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3-1230 | 3,43 GHz | 43.540 s |
| 114 | Crenshaw | AMD Phenom II X6 1090 BE | 3,60 GHz | 43.700 s |
| 115 | DrDave | Intel Core i7 Xeon E3 1230 | 3,40 GHz | 43.758 s |
| 116 | OverclockingNewbie | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,60 GHz | 44.710 s |
| 117 | Masterchief79 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 4,00 GHz | 45.000 s |
| 118 | fisch@namenssuche | AMD FX 6300 | 4,20 GHz | 45.210 s |
| 119 | Pyrodactil | Intel Core2 QX9650 | 4,00 GHz | 45.360 s |
| 120 | Ncphalon | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 3,50 GHz | 45.552 s |
| 121 | Fireb0ng | Intel Core i5 2400 | 3,60 GHz | 45.708 s |
| 122 | -Moof- | Intel Core2 Q9650 | 4,00 GHz | 47.268 s |
| 123 | madmexx | AMD Phenom II X6 1100T | 3,60 GHz | 44.757 s |
| 124 | Saguya | AMD FX-6350 | 3,90 GHz | 49.328 s |
| 125 | facehugger | Intel Core2 Q9550 | 3,60 GHz | 49.795 s |
| 126 | quadsoft | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 49.826 s |
| 127 | pagani-s | Intel Pentium G3258 | 4,70 GHz | 49.827 s |
| 128 | EnergyCross | Intel Core i5 2500 | 3,40 GHz | 50.045 s |
| 129 | brain00 | AMD Phenom II X6 1090T | 3,20 GHz | 52.120 s |
| 130 | sentinel1 | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 130 | Sonntagsfahrer | AMD FX-8120 @ 4 Kerne | 4,95 GHz | 53.321 s |
| 131 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core i7 920 | 4,00 GHz | 53.912 s |
| 132 | Hardwarefreak95 | AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE |4,41 GHz| 54.647 s |
| 133 | biohaufen | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,80 GHz | 56.207 s |
| 134 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 57.049 s |
| 135 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 2630QM | 2,59 GHz | 58.438 s |
| 136 | Artas | Intel Core2 Q9400 | 3,20 GHz | 58.578 s |
| 137 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 920 | 3,60 GHz | 58.687 s |
| 138 | RaVeNV1 | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T | 2,80 GHz | 58.875 s |
| 139 | pagani-s | AMD A10 6800K | 4,80 GHz | 58.968 s |
| 140 | coroc | AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 | 4,00 GHz | 62.275 s |
| 141 | CodeHD | AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE) | 3,80 GHz | 62.578 s |
| 142 | General Quicksilver | Intel Core i7 965 XE | 3,35 GHz | 63.414 s |
| 143 | pagani-s | Intel Core i7 860 | 3,92 GHz | 66.644 s |
| 144 | iNsTaBiL | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,70 GHz | 67.189 s |
| 145 | RedBrain | AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ X4 | 3,50 GHz | 67.767 s |
| 146 | ph1driver | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,42 GHz | 68.702 s |
| 147 | na DIE Glaskugel ! | Intel Core i5 5200u | 2,20 GHz | 69.204 s |
| 148 | Stormtrooper 955 | AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE | 3,20 GHz | 73.914 s |
| 149 | pagani-s | AMD A10-7850K | 4,02 GHz | 75.426 s |
| 150 | pagani-s | AMD Phenom 2 x 420 | 3,30 GHz | 75.567 s |
| 151 | Lars-G90 | Intel Core2 Q8200 | 2,33 GHz | 79.034 s |
| 152 | Tobi120789 | AMD Athlon X4 640 | 3,00 GHz | 79.733 s |
| 153 | LeCPU | AMD Phenom II X4 955 | 3,20 GHz | 80.000 s |
| 154 | tehrob | Intel Core i5 750 | 2,67 GHz | 89.264 s |
| 155 | fisch@namenssuche | Intel Core i5 2430M | 2,40 GHz | 107.204 s |
| 156 | drunkendj | Intel Core2 E8600 | 3,33 GHz | 107.700 s |
| 157 | FlyingPC | Intel Pentium Dual Core E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 114.021 s |
| 158 | Chicago | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,40 GHz | 120.204 s |
| 159 | computertod | Intel Core2 Q6600 | 3,20 GHz | 131.945 s |
| 160 | Alterac | Intel Core2duo E5800 | 3,20 GHz | 135.300 s |
| 161 | ceVoIX | AMD Athlon 5350 | 2,10 GHz | 152.382 s |
| 162 | TheSebi41 | Intel Atom C2550 | 2,60 GHz | 188.578 s |
| 163 | Dr.Helium | Intel Core i3 2367M | 1,40 GHz | 214.016 s |
| 164 | pagani-s | Intel Celeron N3150 | 2,08 GHz | 252.125 s |
| 165 | ThePcSwagTogether | Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 |3,20 GHz | 256.872 s |
| 166 | Gary94 | AMD Turion X2 RM-70 | 1,97 GHz | 365.542 s |
| 167 | Softy | AMD E-350 | 1,76 GHz | 424.697 s |
| 168 | der_yappi | Intel Core2Duo Mobile T5750 | 2,00 GHz | 443.778 s |
| 169 | General Quicksilver | AMD Athlon 2650e | 1,60 GHz | 848.879 s |


----------



## pagani-s (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: MandelBench - Ein multithreadfähiger x64-CPU-Benchmark*

da bin ich etwas enttäuscht, da der i7 6800k mit 4,2ghz nen besseren wert abgeliefert hatte


15,3725s | pagani-s |i 7 8086k |5,0 GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

